# Why The Animosity?



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm not sure which Forum category this belongs, but I'll put it here.

It constantly amazes me to read on these pages the words of drivers who genuinely hold our passengers in contempt. It's like, some drivers feel that our pax are abusing us just by using our service! I struggle to understand it. For without our passeng...err, customers, we wouldn't have a job. So why the bitterness toward our riders? Is it their fault that they need to go from Point A to Point B and choose to do it with a ride-share service? I used to drive a taxi; I know how crappy cab service is here in my town if you need a ride and you're not: 1) at the airport, or 2) on the Navy Base. 

Same with the attitude towards Uber/Lyft as corporations. One driver on this forum actually posted a question about how he could sabotage Uber and put them out of business! Oh that's rich. Why would anybody support such a lunatic? Not all of us hate Uber or hate driving for Uber. Ride-share continues to be profitable for me, so what do I care if the company is "screwing" its customers (read: passengers, not us). I get out of the house for a couple of hours each day, I make a little money, and I have a little fun. I'm driving a nicer car than I otherwise would buy for myself. And I work...or like today, not work...when I want.

The drivers who don't like this "job" and who don't like Uber and who feel animosity towards our passengers should really, really find something else to do with their lives. Seriously. I mean, life might not always be easy, but it's not all that hard. Unless you're stupid. Then it's really hard.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

People who Uber as a living have made some pretty crappy decisions. Would rather live in a car than seek shelter for free, or accept assistance, etc.

Pride is one thing, but stupid economic decisions is another. Some people simply suck at life. And have little to no motivation to improve, because making changes for the better IS HARD. Why do hard things when they can Uber, sleep in a car and post online with free wifi from the local fast food joint? 

No one is holding them back, no one is preventing them from getting ahead. And its so much easier to complain than it is to improve.

Today I am going to fly for an hour or two, then Uber for a few hours to make some pocket cash. I may start to chuckle softly as I think of the poor slobs who have to churn out 16 hour days on Uber because they refuse to get a real job.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Where have I seen a topic like this before? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...........I just *know* that it will come to me....................give me a minute.....................p'r'aps another cuppa'...........................................?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Not to be captain obvious, but

The rideshare companies want it that way.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I think the bad attitude comes from drivers that started when rates were better. I started about 2.5 years ago when mileage rates were about $0.90/mile and $0.08/minute. With those rates, you were easily looking at about $1.00/mile. Now, with rates at $0.58/mile and $0.15/minute, I normally see about $0.75/mile. Also, they nerfed surge which is just insult to injury.

I still drive for several reasons. I have the time, my costs are low when it comes to maintenance and repairs (do it myself, repairs are minor and rare) depreciation (my car has 200K on it so I'm not exactly losing value too quickly...) and I'm still making about the same as I was before because I've garnered some better tactics for driving in my area. Uber adding tips through the app has also helped. So my $/hr. is about the same as it was before, if not better. But I can see why many drivers are resentful.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

We complain about the paxes and uber because we occasionally get screwed by them. If they were letting us make $40 an hour and everyone tipped like a taxi there wouldnt be so many complaints. There's nowhere else to go to complain...


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

As has been said, this would be a good job if it weren't for the customers.

I think some drivers are just nearing burn-out and are 'trapped' in the job.


----------



## Stephen Uno (Jan 17, 2018)

Your message make sense at the beginning but then at the end I lost interest. Every job give a raise....... Gas price going up and rate going down. Deactivation without fact event though they said not guilty until....., rider want free rides and lie about drivers etc. not everyone gonna be like Mr captain. Everyone have a choice of what to do with their life rather than telling people how stupid their life is just because they voice their opinion. Every man have a right to their point of view and if you don’t like it don’t post.


----------



## jhearcht (Feb 16, 2018)

Aw Jeez said:


> It constantly amazes me to read on these pages the words of drivers who genuinely hold our passengers in contempt.


I suspect that it's not really the passengers that are held in contempt, but the drivers who feel self-contempt for their menial role as a servant to "superior" people who have real jobs. In psychology, that's called "projection".

Self-loathing people sometimes engage in self-defeating behaviors, such as trying to sabotage the source of their minimal financial livelihood -- killing the goose that lays their sh*tty eggs.

"Psychological projection involves projecting undesirable feelings or emotions onto someone else, rather than admitting to or dealing with the unwanted feelings. "
https://www.everydayhealth.com/emot...projection-dealing-with-undesirable-emotions/


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

jhearcht said:


> I suspect that it's not really the passengers that are held in contempt, but the drivers who feel self-contempt for their menial role as a servant to "superior" people who have real jobs. In psychology, that's called "projection".
> 
> Self-loathing people sometimes engage in self-defeating behaviors, such as trying to sabotage the source of their minimal financial livelihood -- killing the goose that lays their sh*tty eggs.
> 
> ...


Sometimes the goose simply needs shot.

Just sayin


----------



## jhearcht (Feb 16, 2018)

Stephen Uno said:


> Every job give a raise....... Every man have a right to their point of view and if you don't like it don't post.


UBERing is not a career path, it's a temporary dead-end employment, like pizza delivery. If you want cost-of-living raises, you need to get into a different line of work.

The original poster expressed his opinion. If you don't like it, exit. :smiles:


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Same thing when I worked for pizza delivery. The full timers always complained the hardest lol.

I like driving. Has it's flaws, but overall I enjoy it. Sure it can be better. But everything has +/- attached to it.


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

It's a funny thing about the surge: We almost never see it here in my town. So we haven't gotten used to it. Whenever I do see an area surging, it's usually only temporary as frantic ants quickly swarm there - OR - it's too far to drive to make it worthwhile for me. But I guess drivers in other markets have come to rely on the surge to bolster their income. So here in my town we don't even consider the surge.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Aw Jeez said:


> I'm not sure which Forum category this belongs, but I'll put it here.
> 
> It constantly amazes me to read on these pages the words of drivers who genuinely hold our passengers in contempt. It's like, some drivers feel that our pax are abusing us just by using our service! I struggle to understand it. For without our passeng...err, customers, we wouldn't have a job. So why the bitterness toward our riders? Is it their fault that they need to go from Point A to Point B and choose to do it with a ride-share service? I used to drive a taxi; I know how crappy cab service is here in my town if you need a ride and you're not: 1) at the airport, or 2) on the Navy Base.
> 
> ...


More to the point, why do new members come on here and ask this same question over and over and over again. A quick use of the search function would have enabled you to view the countless times this has been asked and answered.


----------



## wareagle30 (Apr 11, 2016)

Always bothered me too when people choose to bite the hand that is feeding them. Certainly not all but many drivers i've met are unemployable and the fact this company is offering a paying gig with minimal questions asked is mind boggling why you'd speak so negatively. I want more too and have raised those concerns in questionnaires and my green light hub. I drive when I can and my goal is 1K a month so i'm not putting 40+ hours in a week so my perspective may be different.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Several drivers are professionals who have witnessed rideshare upend their businesses. Uber and Lyft started out with the promise and potential to better the industry by disintermediating corrupt and badly run cab companies. Instead, they have degenerated the industry through flouting regulation, and playing a ponzi game with earnings. They cajole potential drivers with the lie that this job can be approached as a lark which will win them a living while meeting new and interesting riders. The riders, often as not, treat the deal with a warranted attitude of entitlement. Nothing is serious in this game except to the early shareholders. Now, urine drenched hoboes who previously had soiled the seats of public transportation find it within their reach to ride solo for pennies while their intellectual counterparts find it just as easy to become overnight business contractors whose working capital is over-leveraged and financially maintained (temporarily) through a confidence scheme. What's not to like?


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

jhearcht said:


> UBERing is not a career path, it's a temporary dead-end employment, like pizza delivery. If you want cost-of-living raises, you need to get into a different line of work.
> 
> The original poster expressed his opinion. If you don't like it, exit. :smiles:


I wouldn't say pizza delivery is "dead end". A job where one can make $30,000-40,000 per year with few skills is a perfectly fine life choice.

The reality is that approx 10% of the population is below the IQ level considering functional 83-87 depending on source used. About 55-60% (depending on source) of the population has an IQ less than 100.

These folks can't be trained to do complex or high responsibility jobs that offer higher pay and advancement.

This illustrates the coming social disorder that will accompany the automation of the all the jobs held by lower intellect peoples.

In the US, certain political wings have already found their solution and targeted or at groups based on race and perceived social status. This started with FDR and accelerated with Kennedy and Johnson.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

CarpeNoctem said:


> As has been said, this would be a good job if it weren't for the customers.


By far the biggest issue is the PAY.

Pax annoyances become much more tolerable when drivers are being paid well.


----------



## OooGeeE (Mar 19, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> More to the point, why do new members come on here and ask this same question over and over and over again. A quick use of the search function would have enabled you to view the countless times this has been asked and answered.


he was making a statement not asking a question Mr. Veteran



Nats121 said:


> By far the biggest issue is the PAY.
> 
> Pax annoyances become much more tolerable when drivers are being paid well.


Get a real job then..!?!? right. you need a boss to complain to..


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Aw Jeez said:


> I'm not sure which Forum category this belongs, but I'll put it here.
> 
> It constantly amazes me to read on these pages the words of drivers who genuinely hold our passengers in contempt. It's like, some drivers feel that our pax are abusing us just by using our service! I struggle to understand it. For without our passeng...err, customers, we wouldn't have a job. So why the bitterness toward our riders? Is it their fault that they need to go from Point A to Point B and choose to do it with a ride-share service? I used to drive a taxi; I know how crappy cab service is here in my town if you need a ride and you're not: 1) at the airport, or 2) on the Navy Base.
> 
> ...


Maybe this might help understand. The most comprehensive analysis of Uber. 
"UBER'S PATH OF DESTRUCTION"









Uber’s Path of Destruction - American Affairs Journal


Since it began operations in 2010, Uber has grown to the point where it now collects over $45 billion in gross passenger revenue, and it has seized a major share of the urban car service market. But the widespread belief that it is a highly innovative and successful company has no basis in...




americanaffairsjournal.org


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Aw Jeez said:


> I'm not sure which Forum category this belongs, but I'll put it here.
> 
> It constantly amazes me to read on these pages the words of drivers who genuinely hold our passengers in contempt. It's like, some drivers feel that our pax are abusing us just by using our service! I struggle to understand it. For without our passeng...err, customers, we wouldn't have a job. So why the bitterness toward our riders? Is it their fault that they need to go from Point A to Point B and choose to do it with a ride-share service? I used to drive a taxi; I know how crappy cab service is here in my town if you need a ride and you're not: 1) at the airport, or 2) on the Navy Base.
> 
> ...


The reason for the animosity towards passengers is because they think that we're their personal servants. This started with Kalanick with not tipping, giving amenities and other requirements all for an extremely low rate. Passengers then try to get free rides with false accusations and U/L deactivate drivers without any evidence as to the validity of the complaints.
Many drivers came to work for a living, all they received is abuse from the company and passengers. U/L created a false expectation that we're to provide services that are unrealistic.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Aw Jeez said:


> I'm not sure which Forum category this belongs, but I'll put it here.
> 
> It constantly amazes me to read on these pages the words of drivers who genuinely hold our passengers in contempt. It's like, some drivers feel that our pax are abusing us just by using our service! I struggle to understand it. For without our passeng...err, customers, we wouldn't have a job. So why the bitterness toward our riders? Is it their fault that they need to go from Point A to Point B and choose to do it with a ride-share service? I used to drive a taxi; I know how crappy cab service is here in my town if you need a ride and you're not: 1) at the airport, or 2) on the Navy Base.
> 
> ...


Trickled down from the poisonous corporate culture.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

This job is perfect for older people, when I say old I mean anyone over 55 and is a dream job for anyone in 60s..usually anyone that is passed any true career ladder is always questioning why people think this job sucks, and truth is, most that ask this are either sitting on a nest egg or sucked so bad in their professional life they just gave up and drive and all they need is Netflix and a roof.

It is an absolute travesty to see anyone with youth doing this for anything other than fun money, and since the gig economy is still new, people get wrapped into thinking this is somewhat “good”.

Fact is, it is terrible, it is literally an app that has full hands off while the driver fronts all expense and offers no benefits. I feel anyone that has actually worked in a career and an elder should be ashamed at defending rideshare as a source of main income, or even as a part time job. The good news is as the older generation moves on, we are learning that this tactic does not work and eventually we will have universal basic income to make up for the inconsistent gap in how things should be. Example to match: CEO wages vs min wage should be at min 22hr, try telling that to anyone that has no idea how far 14hr(if lucky) goes in 2019 that is over 55.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Uber will eventually succumb to consequences of its atrocious model and impact on society. I wonder how many of its corporate employees will list their role at uber in their resume. 
Most are desperately waiting to cash out their restricted stock thinking that their bounty will commensurate selling their souls to the devil. 
They fail to realize that life has a tendency to catch up to everyone.


----------



## Stephen Uno (Jan 17, 2018)

jhearcht said:


> UBERing is not a career path, it's a temporary dead-end employment, like pizza delivery. If you want cost-of-living raises, you need to get into a different line of work.
> 
> The original poster expressed his opinion. If you don't like it, exit. :smiles:


Uber is a career for some so respect that.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Stephen Uno said:


> Uber is a career for some so respect that.


Even those who do Uber for a career hate the environment that they are in.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Stephen Uno said:


> Uber is a career for some so respect that.


You should expect that kind of response from Uber subjugates. They're part of the sick blood sucking leaches entitlement mentality that transcends throughout their miserable lives. Just send them to the ignore trash bin where they belong. 
Notice that as the stock value drops they become more aggressive. 
Don't worry they're in a Chinese water torture chamber watching the value vanish without being able to cash out. 
Take every opportunity to promulgate negative information. For every point drop in the stock is $180 million loss of valuation. 
That's how you can hit back.


----------



## Stephen Uno (Jan 17, 2018)

I have a that started with one SUV and now he has over 30 cars including suv. Your life is your Visio. And not age.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Stephen Uno said:


> I have a that started with one SUV and now he has over 30 cars including suv. Your life is your Visio. And not age.


Uh-huh, and I have a stable of Unicorns.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Why the animosity?

Why the superiority?

Complaining about one's job is an american past time.

Complaining about people who complain is the new dick move.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

OldBay said:


> Why the animosity?
> 
> Why the superiority?
> 
> ...


Your avatar is very appropriate for you.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Your avatar is very appropriate for you.


Tasty?


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

I think many here have absolutely no idea of the reality of a shitty job . They think everyone has a job with a fabulous wage with benefits and a lavish lifestyle. The fact of the matter is even educated people sometimes must struggle and if they are paid well, they are totally owned by the company. I have two cousins who are Engineers and make good money. Guess what? They are at the beck and call of management. Got plans this weekend? Sorry your're working and no overtime pay. No offense, but there are many cry babies here who have never encountered the harshness of the real World. Try working in a toxic environment with no escape. Don't give me this bullshit about if you were better educated, blah blah blah. My GF is a RN and her life is very hard. She has to take travel jobs to make any real money and even that is a grind. Do one thing wrong or show up one minute late, fired, and you go home on your dime. Don't listen to some of the nonsense peddled here. 

My pet peeve is the $3.00 fare. It will ruin your day and it makes my blood boil. There are actually people downtown who don't own a car because they use ours and pay almost nothing. That really needs to stop. Another is four PAX piling in my car and they don't pay a dime extra.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Why the animosity?
> 
> Why the superiority?
> 
> ...


Notice that as uber's stock drops trolls getting more aggressive. 
Yesterday uber lost almost $180 million in valuation and another $60 million today. Still dropping after hours ?
Only thing holding it above $40 is support from underwriter Morgan Stanley who took borderline illegal measures on IPO day to keep stock from dropping below $37.
Keep spreading negative information directed at deteriorating perception. 
The more the stock drops the less uber subjugates can cash out. 
The goal is to make sure they've got nothing at end of restricted period. Six agonizing months.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

lowcountry dan said:


> I think many here have absolutely no idea of the reality of a shitty job . They think everyone has a job with a fabulous wage with benefits and a lavish lifestyle. The fact of the matter is even educated people sometimes must struggle and if they are paid well, they are totally owned by the company. I have two cousins who are Engineers and make good money. Guess what? They are at the beck and call of management. Got plans this weekend? Sorry your're working and no overtime pay. No offense, but there are many cry babies here who have never encountered the harshness of the real World. Try working in a toxic environment with no escape. Don't give me this bullshit about if you were better educated, blah blah blah. My GF is a RN and her life is very hard. She has to take travel jobs to make any real money and even that is a grind. Do one thing wrong or show up one minute late, fired, and you go home on your dime. Don't listen to some of the nonsense peddled here.
> 
> My pet peeve is the $3.00 fare. It will ruin your day and it makes my blood boil. There are actually people downtown who don't own a car because they use ours and pay almost nothing. That really needs to stop. Another is four PAX piling in my car and they don't pay a dime extra.


Whole other different topic, how you deal with that side of the evil crop world has nothing to do with wages...why do people always want to use gripes as an excuse for wage adjustment. People are always trying to get over on others, if your gf can't hang she can drive Uber and drive at a loss. Different playing fields. ER nurse is not a bad job, she is lucky. The one as an Uber driver discussed is animosity and that always comes back to pay, nobody cares how hard a career is if you can afford to live and woohoo go on vacation, lol. You want to talk "hard" and "shitty"? Go to a third world country, stupid reply to even begin with dude.


----------



## Tdizzle22 (Sep 21, 2016)

its all the little shit in between getting from A to B. there is no reason that these passengers should be complaining that i said hi to them. or that they have to walk a couple of extra feet to the door. or that my car smells like the yellow tree when they like the green tree. sure we complain about the wages. but that is normal for any job. and it is not exactly easy to ignore and not complain about when uber is constantly lowering our cut when the riders fee remains the same or increases.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> People who Uber as a living have made some pretty crappy decisions. Would rather live in a car than seek shelter for free, or accept assistance, etc.
> 
> Pride is one thing, but stupid economic decisions is another. Some people simply suck at life. And have little to no motivation to improve, because making changes for the better IS HARD. Why do hard things when they can Uber, sleep in a car and post online with free wifi from the local fast food joint?
> 
> ...


We all look the same and are ants on the driver app.. Some of those full timers are making more money driving than at any job they ever could be hired for. They arent all homeless and/or poor. Are you mad bro?


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

Aw Jeez said:


> I'm not sure which Forum category this belongs, but I'll put it here.
> 
> It constantly amazes me to read on these pages the words of drivers who genuinely hold our passengers in contempt. It's like, some drivers feel that our pax are abusing us just by using our service! I struggle to understand it. For without our passeng...err, customers, we wouldn't have a job. So why the bitterness toward our riders? Is it their fault that they need to go from Point A to Point B and choose to do it with a ride-share service? I used to drive a taxi; I know how crappy cab service is here in my town if you need a ride and you're not: 1) at the airport, or 2) on the Navy Base.
> 
> ...


 Not to be rude but have you done more than 200 trips ??? Not ALL fares are PAXHOLES but 1 out of 5 is doing some stupid shit that just isn't right . My pet peeves are the ones that decide your car is where all meals should be consumed , the MY DUCK is a service animal people and the ones that get pissed when they ask if they can VAPE in the car and you politely say I would prefer if you did not .
You have to take this Forum with a grain of salt man people vent here so they can get it out of their systems before the next day. Maybe Pensacola is a chill town where most pax respect you and your vehicle , but most of the people who drop shade on things are from HUGE international cities L.A., N.Y., DFW. before you toss shade on people who could just be having a shitty week and the ever present threat of a false accusation getting you deactivated , take a beat and think about what the other guy might be going through .


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Love these lengthy replies:smiles: shits real ! Real talk


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Notice that as uber's stock drops trolls getting more aggressive.


I heard before they went public they pleaded with the original stock holders to not sell right away . (from a guy who knows a guy)


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Maybe this might help understand. The most comprehensive analysis of Uber.
> "UBER'S PATH OF DESTRUCTION"
> 
> 
> ...


The writer's misleading use of the term "subsidizing" shows his limited knowledge of the rideshare business and its history.

Before uber's disastrous price cuts in 2014-15, the fares were "subsidized" by the pax. Rates for X were as high as or higher than taxi rates... and pax were paying them without complaint and enjoying the convenience.

Then Travis implemented his "growth at all costs" strategy, which killed driver earnings and gave away drivers' labor to pax for next to nothing. That's when the "subsidies" started.

The writer is obviously clueless about that.

The DRIVERS have always paid for most of the subsidies right to this day.

Despite the low fares, uber was STILL turning a profit in the US according to Travis.









Uber CEO Travis Kalanick Says Company Is Profitable In U.S.


Uber is officially profitable in the U.S., Uber CEO Travis Kalanick told Canadian publication BetaKit earlier this week. H/t to Fortune for peeling out the buried news in that story, which was titled “Travis Kalanick Speaks Out: Uber’s CEO On Risk, Regulation, and Women in Tech.” Here’s the key...




techcrunch.com


----------



## Stephen Uno (Jan 17, 2018)

wareagle30 said:


> Always bothered me too when people choose to bite the hand that is feeding them. Certainly not all but many drivers i've met are unemployable and the fact this company is offering a paying gig with minimal questions asked is mind boggling why you'd speak so negatively. I want more too and have raised those concerns in questionnaires and my green light hub. I drive when I can and my goal is 1K a month so i'm not putting 40+ hours in a week so my perspective may be different.


 If you say you've raise those concerns too about raises then that means you part of the complainer and by the way you using your own car to make money, no body feeds you?.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> Whole other different topic, how you deal with that side of the evil crop world has nothing to do with wages...why do people always want to use gripes as an excuse for wage adjustment. People are always trying to get over on others, if your gf can't hang she can drive Uber and drive at a loss. Different playing fields. ER nurse is not a bad job, she is lucky. The one as an Uber driver discussed is animosity and that always comes back to pay, nobody cares how hard a career is if you can afford to live and woohoo go on vacation, lol. You want to talk "hard" and "shitty"? Go to a third world country, stupid reply to even begin with dude.


JayDean, you have no idea what you are talking about or narrative whatsoever. The point is lots of people are underpaid! I have to spell it out for stupid people. Thanks for missing the point. Put on ignore.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

lowcountry dan said:


> You have no point or narrative whatsoever. Thanks for missing the point. Put on ignore.


Sooooo your gf has a hard time making good money and I am to blame by ignore? Ok. Point taken lol bye bia


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Very well said. And the animosity towards other drivers! Holy crap! People constantly on the attack here, looking for the slightest thing to tear someone down over - usually anything positive towards RS.



Another Uber Driver said:


> Where have I seen a topic like this before? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...........I just *know* that it will come to me....................give me a minute.....................p'r'aps another cuppa'...........................................?


Nice contribution from a mod. ?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> The writer's misleading use of the term "subsidizing" shows his limited knowledge of the rideshare business and its history.
> 
> Before uber's disastrous price cuts in 2014-15, the fares were "subsidized" by the pax. Rates for X were as high as or higher than taxi rates... and pax were paying them without complaint and enjoying the convenience.
> 
> ...


Sir VC capital subsided uber's operations up to IPO and NEVER been cash flow positive. In fact uber has burned through $20 billion during last 10 years and lost money every single year since inception. Their growth is receding and last year's loses almost $4 billion. Also in IPO filing uber disclosed that it has no path to profitability. 
Who's going to subsidize uber now.


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

You must be a new driver. Been doing this since Uber came to my area 4.5 years ago. I've worked in several fields prior to Uber, department of homeland security, federal bureau of prisons, investigations, bodyguard services, anti terrorist officer, security contractor, and a couple other labels. These jobs are considered "careers" and they were terrible. I had no life. I rarely got to spend time with my kids. I rarely got to do what I want to do and love. I see so many posts on here saying Uber isn't a career path blah blah blah. Get a real job. What a joke. Selling out is selling out regardless of the label you wear around your neck. At least with Uber im able to go home and raise my kids, garden, practice martial arts, etc... I couldn't do that before. Get a real job they say, I bet you've never had a real career because if you did you would know that they keep your head on the chopping block. That's no way to live.

For the most part, most passengers have been cool. To put it in a percentage I would say that about 20% of passengers that came into my vehicle rubbed me the wrong way. Whether it was leaving trash in my car or calling me a gay ass Uber because I didn't let them play their mumble rap in my car or a chick slapping her husband around in my back seat. I could go on and on about this 20% minority of riders who acted sub human in one way or another. I used to have mints in my car until a passenger stole them all and left wrappers on my floor and in the crevices of my seats. I used to have a charger until a passenger used his super cord and blew the fuse in my car and then acted like it wasn't him. The reason why we complain is because some of us who have been doing this for a while have been mis treated one way or another.

We would still have a job and riders if Uber did it's effing part and deactivated the paxholes using this service.

Fyi Uber pays trolls to come on here and try to make the very drivers that make the backbone of this company feel like shit and that they don't deserve tips or better pay, Blows my mind and shows you the effed up priorities of Uber.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Very well said. And the animosity towards other drivers! Holy crap! People constantly on the attack here, looking for the slightest thing to tear someone down over - usually anything positive towards RS.
> 
> 
> Nice contribution from a mod. ?


The reason for the animosity towards anything "positive" about RS is that in most cases, the posters are doing it as a sneaky way to shill for uber.

You don't even have to read between the lines, eventually they show themselves as uber ass-kissers.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Here you go Nurse BF


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> The reason for the animosity towards anything "positive" toward RS is that in most cases, the posters are doing it as a sneaky way to shill for uber.
> 
> You don't even have to read between the lines, eventually they show themselves as uber ass-kissers.


I've been here for a while, extremely active, and get trolled for anything positive. I think it's more that most are miserable and need to quit. But, instead, they attack one another.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Sir VC capital subsided uber's operations up to IPO and NEVER been cash flow positive. In fact uber has burned through $20 billion during last 10 years and lost money every single year since inception. Their growth is receding and last year's loses almost $4 billion. Also in IPO filing uber disclosed that it has no path to profitability.
> Who's going to subsidize uber now.


Most of the cash flow subsidies have been paid by the DRIVERS in the form of LOW PAY RATES.

Almost ALL of the subsidies overall have been paid for by the DRIVERS.

The bulk of VC investment was made in the early years, and even with the poor IPO, the early investors will STILL get spectacular returns on their investment.

The vast majority of drivers on the other hand end up with nothing.



Benjamin M said:


> I've been here for a while, extremely active, and get trolled for anything positive. I think it's more that most are miserable and need to quit. But, instead, they attack one another.


Millions of people dislike their jobs, but due to the need to support their families, they stick it out.

The drivers who stick it out usually do it for many of the same reasons.

Many like myself stick it out because we need the flexible hours.

Both companies openly hold their drivers in contempt, and their treatment shows that contempt.

This site was founded as a "pissed off driver" website by a disgruntled uber driver. The vast majority of drivers are displeased with these companies (97% quit every year). Our pay keeps getting cut, and the companies keep looking for ways to screw us over.

In light of all that, "happy driver talk" rubs many the wrong way, particularly because of their motivation. Many are flat out trolls looking to stir the pot.

You may have noticed that Uber Fan websites are hard to find if not impossible. There's a reason for that.

If you're miserable with the "angry" talk posts, take your own advice and "quit" reading them.


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

This thread with it's title has troll bait written all over it. Complaining about complainers. Same ole same ole.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

The reality is most haven’t driven enough rides to make an actual point how toxic this gig is, I am watching this like any other netflix show of people making bad decisions under the age of 40 but that is the whole point right? Entertainment? Nobody gets how they are on stage instead of producing for themselves. What is your plan? This website this topic is toxic, what are you doing next?

Last call to wtf you doing in my posts, I am just going back to hot chicks and no not by driving lol


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> You may have noticed that Uber Fan websites are hard to find if not impossible. There's a reason for that.


I thought this was one. Boy was I wrong. Torn to shreds immediately.


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I've been here for a while, extremely active, and get trolled for anything positive. I think it's more that most are miserable and need to quit. But, instead, they attack one another.


If you could find a job where no one is miserable please show me... Out of all the jobs/careers I've had it's the same shit different workplace. The difference here is that Uber drivers are blatantly being over, and Uber is putting resources against us to make sure we don't organise. I.E paid trolls on the forum.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> I thought this was one. Boy was I wrong. Torn to shreds immediately.


Torn to shreds? A little dramatic, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Finances y’all think money


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

I understand that old drivers got the rug pulled out from under them. How do you think the Ford workers feel about being laid off? How do you think someone feels being forced into early retirement? Can any of you see passed your own noses? Try being a little less self absorbed. OK. Uber sucks, yeah lots of jobs suck. If you don't like it, start your own business.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Munsuta said:


> If you could find a job where no one is miserable please show me... Out of all the jobs/careers I've had it's the same shit different workplace. The difference here is that Uber drivers are blatantly being fuucked over.


In my experience, those that were miserable enough to bring down coworkers either quit or were fired.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

lowcountry dan said:


> I understand that old drivers got the rug pulled out from under them. How do you think the Ford workers feel about being laid off? How do think someone feels being forced into early retirement? Can any of you see passed you own noses? Try being a little less self absorbed. OK. Uber sucks, yeah lots of jobs suck. If you don't like it, start your own business.


What?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Torn to shreds? A little dramatic, wouldn't you agree?


Nope! Came here with a positive story and excited to embark on this journey. Endless trolling, name calling, and character assaults from total strangers. . I left for a long time.


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Torn to shreds? A little dramatic, wouldn't you agree?


Another four or five pages would escalate it to the dramatic level. The "torn to shread level" would be at least 20 pages and so on. Either way it all goes well with popcorn and a beverage.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Aw Jeez said:


> I'm not sure which Forum category this belongs, but I'll put it here.
> 
> It constantly amazes me to read on these pages the words of drivers who genuinely hold our passengers in contempt. It's like, some drivers feel that our pax are abusing us just by using our service! I struggle to understand it. For without our passeng...err, customers, we wouldn't have a job. So why the bitterness toward our riders? Is it their fault that they need to go from Point A to Point B and choose to do it with a ride-share service? I used to drive a taxi; I know how crappy cab service is here in my town if you need a ride and you're not: 1) at the airport, or 2) on the Navy Base.
> 
> ...


I have always said this to a lot of pax....

It's not the people who make this gig dangerous, it's what is happening around you on a large scale of you not paying attention 100% of the time. That's when things can go wrong. Usually the pax are not the ones guilty either. You meet all walks of life doing this, there is no question about that.

It's the freaking greedy ass corps who suck the blood from both drivers and pax in this case. That's what pisses drivers off the most!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

lowcountry dan said:


> I understand that old drivers got the rug pulled out from under them. How do you think the Ford workers feel about being laid off? How do you think someone feels being forced into early retirement? Can any of you see passed your own noses? Try being a little less self absorbed. OK. Uber sucks, yeah lots of jobs suck. If you don't like it, start your own business.


I want to hear how this dude thinks his gf should get a pass vs rest of world, I didn't post it and yeah I did support it not happening when the original posted video was posted, what are you communicating.
What are you telling me you do. Thanks


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> In my experience, those that were miserable enough to bring down coworkers either quit or were fired.


Or they were promoted which has been the case in many other jobs I've had. Some of the worst supervisors I've had spent the majority of their day screwing with everyone because deep down inside they were miserable. I'll give you a prime example. When I worked for the federal bureau of prisons an inmate stabbed a officer to death. When we had a meeting with administration they shrugged their shoulders and said that it was his fault and he should've watched his own back. It's always the worst that get promoted to positions of power to further bring down co workers. I have hard time agreeing with your statement.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> In my experience, those that were miserable enough to bring down coworkers either quit or were fired.


When more than 90% of your workforce is displeased, "bringing down" coworkers to the point of anger is usually what's required to get them to take action for change. That's what strikes are all about.

Happy workers don't go on strike.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Munsuta said:


> Or they were promoted which has been the case in many other jobs I've had. Some of the worst supervisors I've had spent the majority of their day screwing with everyone because deep down inside they were miserable. I'll give you a prime example. When I worked for the federal bureau of prisons an inmate stabbed a officer to death. When we had a meeting with administration they shrugged their shoulders and said that it was his fault and he should've watched his own back. It's always the worst that get promoted to positions of power to further bring down co workers. I have hard time agreeing with your statement.


I dealt with both. Absolutely correct about the worst being promoted.



Nats121 said:


> When more than 90% of your workforce is displeased, "bringing down" coworkers to the point of anger is usually what's required to get them to take action for change. That's what strikes are all about.
> 
> Happy workers don't go on strike.


Is it really 90%? I'd think if that were true the strike wouldn't have just been a blip on the radar.

I've met several drivers in person, not a single one has hated driving - if they did, they wouldn't be doing it.

I think a lot of the hate here is because it provides a way to release anger anonymously - just crabby people upset in their lives, regardless of RS.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

lowcountry dan said:


> I understand that old drivers got the rug pulled out from under them. How do you think the Ford workers feel about being laid off? How do you think someone feels being forced into early retirement? Can any of you see passed your own noses? Try being a little less self absorbed. OK. Uber sucks, yeah lots of jobs suck. If you don't like it, start your own business.


I understand and agree with your position (mostly).

I'd take an early out if they offered it to me at my regular job. Decent pension. Please downsize me and I'll collect my checks


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> I dealt with both. Absolutely correct about the worst being promoted.
> 
> 
> Is it really 90%? I'd think if that were true the strike wouldn't have just been a blip on the radar.
> ...


The 97% quitting rate per year speaks loud and clear about how drivers feel about rideshare.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

This makes sense to all. I have no business posting lol, it is a hobby, I can tell you there is no reason to suspect anyone or anything of foul play, I am only here for the chatter thread and wish you all the riches in world in rideshare. Thank you


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> I think a lot of the hate here is because it provides a way to release anger anonymously - just crabby people upset in their lives, regardless of RS.


If both companies magically turned over a new leaf with huge pay increases and much better treatment, posters' moods would improve 180 degrees.


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> This makes sense to all. I have no business posting lol, it is a hobby, I can tell you there is no reason to suspect anyone or anything of foul play, I am only here for the chatter thread and wish you all the riches in world in rideshare. Thank you :smiles:


Thank you for the post. That was very inspirational.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

Matt Uterak said:


> I understand and agree with your position (mostly).
> 
> I'd take an early out if they offered it to me at my regular job. Decent pension. Please downsize me and I'll collect my checks


Matt, I am afraid you misunderstood me. Early retirement generally means no pension. They get rid of people early to save money. There are many ways companies screw workers out of money. Just sayin'. Another trick is to cap commissions for salespeople or raise their target for a bonus. I have seen these things first hand.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

My3centsSuperbowl said:


> Thank you for the post. That was very inspirational.


I suppose like all things we live and learn.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Aw Jeez said:


> I'm not sure which Forum category this belongs, but I'll put it here.
> 
> It constantly amazes me to read on these pages the words of drivers who genuinely don't care about their earnings. It's like, some drivers feel that our pax abusing us is justified! I struggle to understand it. For without our employ...err, independent contractor drivers, nobody would have a job. So why the bitterness towards other drivers? Is it their fault that they are abused by morons who think that $4 minimum fare transportation from Point A to Point B gives them carte blanche to destroy drivers lives? I used to drive a taxi; *(This isn't a taxi service)* I know how crappy cab service is here in my town if you need a ride and you're not: 1) at the airport, or 2) on the Navy Base.
> 
> ...


Fixed it for you. Have a nice day.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

My3centsSuperbowl said:


> Thank you for the post. That was very inspirational.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't know if anyone can relate to this, but here it is. The late greats Steve Marriot and Alexis Korner (Godfather of British Blues) in a Stones classic. Live your life and don't worry too much about what others think.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> The 97% quitting rate per year speaks loud and clear about how drivers feel about rideshare.


Or it could be that this is an IC gig that most people do part time without plans of it being a long-term commitment?


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Aw Jeez said:


> I'm not sure which Forum category this belongs, but I'll put it here.
> 
> It constantly amazes me to read on these pages the words of drivers who genuinely hold our passengers in contempt. It's like, some drivers feel that our pax are abusing us just by using our service! I struggle to understand it. For without our passeng...err, customers, we wouldn't have a job. So why the bitterness toward our riders? Is it their fault that they need to go from Point A to Point B and choose to do it with a ride-share service? I used to drive a taxi; I know how crappy cab service is here in my town if you need a ride and you're not: 1) at the airport, or 2) on the Navy Base.
> 
> ...


Because 15% of them abuse the system and try to see what they can get away with. They don't think they bought an A to B trip, they think they purchased a dancing monkey that will wait for them to do their shopping, take their friend home too, fit seven passengers in your car, drink a beer, while asking your personal opinions about life and reporting you if they don't agree with them. Oh yeah, and they ask for the aux cord for three minute rides.

For 85% of passengers, God bless them. For the other 15%, I'd rather clean toilets where I know I might not die because of idiots in my car and the dangers of the highway.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

I guess I am in a good market. I do not put up with much bullshit, and fortunately for me, it's not necessary. I have some bad PAX, but not that many. However, I have less than 10 rides per day normally.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Sir VC capital subsided uber's operations up to IPO and NEVER been cash flow positive. In fact uber has burned through $20 billion during last 10 years and lost money every single year since inception. Their growth is receding and last year's loses almost $4 billion. Also in IPO filing uber disclosed that it has no path to profitability.
> Who's going to subsidize uber now.


When the stock price drops low enough, the public will start buying. That will subsidize uber.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

th


OldBay said:


> When the stock price drops low enough, the public will start buying. That will subsidize uber.


Maybe, maybe not. retail investors do not normally buy individual stocks. Only a small group would invest in a losing company, unless they didn't know any better.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

lowcountry dan said:


> th
> 
> Maybe, maybe not. retail investors do not normally buy individual stocks. Only a small group would invest in a losing company, unless they didn't know any better.


Unless they think it is the next Amazon, which it is.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Unless they think it is the next Amazon, which it is.


Which it is not. A failed business is not viable.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

jhearcht said:


> I suspect that it's not really the passengers that are held in contempt, but the drivers who feel self-contempt for their menial role as a servant to "superior" people who have real jobs. In psychology, that's called "projection".
> 
> Self-loathing people sometimes engage in self-defeating behaviors, such as trying to sabotage the source of their minimal financial livelihood -- killing the goose that lays their sh*tty eggs.
> 
> ...


In my profession, I make more than 98% of all my pax's so far I'm pretty sure.
This is a bridge job for me, and I'm getting back to work part and full time now.
But I do agree with your post also.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Unless they think it is the next Amazon, which it is.


Anyone comparing uber to Amazon is drinking Uber's koolaid. Please do some minimum research before even thinking that statement. Why do you think the first trade at IPO was at $42 and underwriter couldn't hold price up anytime since. Everyone outside uber understands uber's bankrupt without VC capital and the nearly $8 billion it captured from IPO. 
Let's see what you think when stock is below $5.
Just add your statement to this.


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

Aw Jeez said:


> I'm not sure which Forum category this belongs, but I'll put it here.
> 
> It constantly amazes me to read on these pages the words of drivers who genuinely hold our passengers in contempt. It's like, some drivers feel that our pax are abusing us just by using our service! I struggle to understand it. For without our passeng...err, customers, we wouldn't have a job. So why the bitterness toward our riders? Is it their fault that they need to go from Point A to Point B and choose to do it with a ride-share service? I used to drive a taxi; I know how crappy cab service is here in my town if you need a ride and you're not: 1) at the airport, or 2) on the Navy Base.
> 
> ...


riders who dont tip & are going less than 10 miles know what they are doing & have for years they are NOT "customers" they are thei ves using an app to steal from a stranger & participating in hum an traffi cking they should be treated accordingly


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

jhearcht said:


> UBERing is not a career path, it's a temporary dead-end employment, like pizza delivery. If you want cost-of-living raises, you need to get into a different line of work.
> 
> The original poster expressed his opinion. If you don't like it, exit. :smiles:


actually every time i moved to a new city first job i got was pizza delivery to get paid while learning area & to pass out joints ; ) its been 20+ years but even then easily averaged over $15+ an hour while all my gas miles were paid for & 90% of people tipped average amount of tip was about 5 bucks & for every 1 who stiffed someone later in the evening tipped a 10 or 20 to make up for it, in the 90s as a teen even if i had to roll up a few dollars in pennies or change to tip the pizza guy i did

fast forward 20+ years 4 people get in all grab a water & not a $1 tip between them lol

think when i was delivering it was $6 an hour, i had health care, benefits, workers comp, received soc security credits..... now none of that not that i want it just give me $10 minimum gross a ride & $1.50 a mile .30 a minute & ill go back to 90+% ar and less than 10% cr instead of the opposite

i dont "share" oxygen or my ride for $2 lmao



wareagle30 said:


> Always bothered me too when people choose to bite the hand that is feeding them. Certainly not all but many drivers i've met are unemployable and the fact this company is offering a paying gig with minimal questions asked is mind boggling why you'd speak so negatively. I want more too and have raised those concerns in questionnaires and my green light hub. I drive when I can and my goal is 1K a month so i'm not putting 40+ hours in a week so my perspective may be different.


$4-$4=0 that doesn't feed anyone its actually human trafficking

if your costs are just $1-2 well enjoy your 2 taco profit but those are wages from the 1970s & illegal as well



Jay Dean said:


> This job is perfect for older people, when I say old I mean anyone over 55 and is a dream job for anyone in 60s..usually anyone that is passed any true career ladder is always questioning why people think this job sucks, and truth is, most that ask this are either sitting on a nest egg or sucked so bad in their professional life they just gave up and drive and all they need is Netflix and a roof.
> 
> It is an absolute travesty to see anyone with youth doing this for anything other than fun money, and since the gig economy is still new, people get wrapped into thinking this is somewhat "good".
> 
> Fact is, it is terrible, it is literally an app that has full hands off while the driver fronts all expense and offers no benefits. I feel anyone that has actually worked in a career and an elder should be ashamed at defending rideshare as a source of main income, or even as a part time job. The good news is as the older generation moves on, we are learning that this tactic does not work and eventually we will have universal basic income to make up for the inconsistent gap in how things should be. Example to match: CEO wages vs min wage should be at min 22hr, try telling that to anyone that has no idea how far 14hr(if lucky) goes in 2019 that is over 55.


sorry senior citizens with diminishing faculties & slower reaction times is not someone id put my life in the hands of but yes senior citizens on fixed incomes desperate for prescription money & immigrants where $3 an hour is better than $3 a day in their homelands who dont know their rights makes them the perfect canidates to be exploited & trafficked


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> We all look the same and are ants on the driver app.. Some of those full timers are making more money driving than at any job they ever could be hired for. They arent all homeless and/or poor. Are you mad bro?


Everything you stated is past tense, I and many drivers came on board through false and deceptive hiring practices, many of us incurred financial debt buying decent vehicles because Uber manipulated us in the beginning with reasonable rates and limited competition, Uber and Lyft knew drivers were violating State and local laws because of inadequate insurance coverage, then Uber and Lyft flooded the market with drivers who aren't qualified because of language barriers, criminal records, and using rideshare for other illegal activities.
Your argument has 0 credibility when confronted with facts.


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

lowcountry dan said:


> I think many here have absolutely no idea of the reality of a shitty job . They think everyone has a job with a fabulous wage with benefits and a lavish lifestyle. The fact of the matter is even educated people sometimes must struggle and if they are paid well, they are totally owned by the company. I have two cousins who are Engineers and make good money. Guess what? They are at the beck and call of management. Got plans this weekend? Sorry your're working and no overtime pay. No offense, but there are many cry babies here who have never encountered the harshness of the real World. Try working in a toxic environment with no escape. Don't give me this bullshit about if you were better educated, blah blah blah. My GF is a RN and her life is very hard. She has to take travel jobs to make any real money and even that is a grind. Do one thing wrong or show up one minute late, fired, and you go home on your dime. Don't listen to some of the nonsense peddled here.
> 
> My pet peeve is the $3.00 fare. It will ruin your day and it makes my blood boil. There are actually people downtown who don't own a car because they use ours and pay almost nothing. That really needs to stop. Another is four PAX piling in my car and they don't pay a dime extra.


thats funny because im extremely laid back, havent been in a fight or raised my voice in an argument since i was a teen, everytime i would get a $4 fare id see red lmao, but my screening so good its rare now & im happy when i cancel & drive of leaving pax mad waiting longer figure a $1-2 loss opossed to a $2+ loss is better financially & acutually brings me joy knowing someone hates uber more well worth the $1-2 loss cuz usually within the hour sometimes minutes ill get the $45-70+ ride I want or be back home while pax still waiting hoping the next driver dont cancel



Benjamin M said:


> I dealt with both. Absolutely correct about the worst being promoted.
> 
> 
> Is it really 90%? I'd think if that were true the strike wouldn't have just been a blip on the radar.
> ...


waitresses really like you & so do strippers hahahaha

geez its a tipping job & theyre desperate all it takes is a false report & boom they're fired so it behooves them to tell you its all lemon drops & buuble gum

get a ride from a non desperate driver & youll get the truth



Benjamin M said:


> I dealt with both. Absolutely correct about the worst being promoted.
> 
> 
> Is it really 90%? I'd think if that were true the strike wouldn't have just been a blip on the radar.
> ...


waitresses really like you & so do strippers hahahaha

geez its a tipping job & theyre desperate all it takes is a false report & boom they're fired so it behooves them to tell you its all lemon drops & buuble gum

get a ride from a non desperate driver & youll get the truth


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

easyrider2020 said:


> thats funny because im extremely laid back, havent been in a fight or raised my voice in an argument since i was a teen, everytime i would get a $4 fare id see red lmao, but my screening so good its rare now & im happy when i cancel & drive of leaving pax mad waiting longer figure a $1-2 loss opossed to a $2+ loss is better financially & acutually brings me joy knowing someone hates uber more well worth the $1-2 loss cuz usually within the hour sometimes minutes ill get the $45-70+ ride I want or be back home while pax still waiting hoping the next driver dont cancel
> 
> 
> waitresses really like you & so do strippers hahahaha
> ...


What did I just read? Or at least try to read?


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

i wonder why humans would feel animosity towards an app that gets 40-90% of the fare without doing any of the work, taking any of the risk, spending any of the time, paying for any of the gas, maintenance, depreciation....

things that make you go hmmmmmm

the app deserves it im sure 1 server & 10mb of data per ride is just as expensive as the $5000-30,000+ vehicle & an actual life at risk



Benjamin M said:


> What did I just read? Or at least try to read?


you quoted it genius oh wait you think people who work for tips are gojng to tell you their being robbed & their employer is stealing from them, im sure that bring in the tips

/s

btw anecdotal is anecdotal if 96% fail or quit statistics state iver 90% cant possibly like it


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> Everything you stated is past tense, I and many drivers came on board through false and deceptive hiring practices, many of us incurred financial debt buying decent vehicles because Uber manipulated us in the beginning with reasonable rates and limited competition, Uber and Lyft knew drivers were violating State and local laws because of inadequate insurance coverage, then Uber and Lyft flooded the market with drivers who aren't qualified because of language barriers, criminal records, and using rideshare for other illegal activities.
> Your argument has 0 credibility when confronted with facts.


Every statement I made is a fact. Yours were all a steaming pile of lousy guesses and bullshit. You seem so angry and confrontational. Does it make you feel better about yourself to call other people losers?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

easyrider2020 said:


> i wonder why humans would feel animosity towards an app that gets 40-90% of the fare without doing any of the work, taking any of the risk, spending any of the time, paying for any of the gas, maintenance, depreciation....
> 
> things that make you go hmmmmmm
> 
> ...


I'm guessing English is not your first language?


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I'm guessing English is not your first language?


speak 3 ad hominem is ad hominem though

now whose trolling who

shouldn't you be busy believing what strippers, waitresses, & happy uber drivers are blowing smoke up your kazoo


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Wondering why all uber trolls criticize grammar or typos of detractors. Is that in the manual uber provides trolls. 
Maybe they should stick to watching the stock drop and worry about valuation dropping every day. - $180 million yesterday, - $45 million today. That's on top of the almost - $70 billion haircut from the hype and hope dream Dara tried to sell. 
Trolls think about this when going to bed. You have to wait 6 months to cash out while we're working hard trying to delude the value of your stock. 
Maybe you'll get $5 p share in 6 months.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

easyrider2020 said:


> speak 3 ad hominem is ad hominem though
> 
> now whose trolling who
> 
> shouldn't you be busy believing what strippers, waitresses, & happy uber drivers are blowing smoke up your kazoo


Perhaps work on spelling, grammar, and punctuation? Because I legit have no idea what you are babbling about.

Anyway, have a good evening.



No Prisoners said:


> Wondering why all uber trolls criticize grammar or typos of detractors. Is that in the manual uber provides trolls.
> Maybe they should stick to watching the stock drop and worry about valuation dropping every day. - $180 million yesterday, - $45 million today. That's on top of the almost - $70 billion haircut from the hype and hope dream Dara tried to sell.
> Trolls think about this when going to bed. You have to wait 6 months to cash out while we're working hard trying to delude the value of your stock.
> Maybe you'll get $5 p share in 6 months.


I'm absolutely not a troll. In fact I seem to be an easy target.

It's very difficult to read posts that are such a disaster. And if you cannot form a coherent post, odds are that you will not be taken seriously.


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Perhaps work on spelling, grammar, and punctuation? Because I legit have no idea what you are babbling about.
> 
> Anyway, have a good evening.


no thanks you wouldn't quote it if you didn't

so liar & troll toodles winner


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

easyrider2020 said:


> no thanks you wouldn't quote it if you didn't
> 
> so liar & troll toodles winner


I really didn't read it because it was such a mess. Where am I trolling?? ? Maybe slow down and write neater?

I tried to understand what you were saying but it's all over the place. I already have to deal with my dyslexia.

K byeee


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Perhaps work on spelling, grammar, and punctuation? Because I legit have no idea what you are babbling about.
> 
> Anyway, have a good evening.
> 
> ...


Sir you can dress a monkey troll with suit and tie and still a monkey. 
You wouldn't be here if you were not worried. Guess whatever we're doing works. Stock keeps dropping and that's all that counts


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Sir you can dress a monkey troll with suit and tie and still a monkey.
> You wouldn't be here if you were not worried. Guess whatever we're doing works. Stock keeps dropping and that's all that counts


I must have really missed something here because I don't know what either of you are on about. But OK ?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Everything you stated is past tense, I and many drivers came on board through false and deceptive hiring practices, many of us incurred financial debt buying decent vehicles because Uber manipulated us in the beginning with reasonable rates and limited competition, Uber and Lyft knew drivers were violating State and local laws because of inadequate insurance coverage, then Uber and Lyft flooded the market with drivers who aren't qualified because of language barriers, criminal records, and using rideshare for other illegal activities.
> Your argument has 0 credibility when confronted with facts.


I feel sorry for everyone who bought Chrysler 300s-which was Uber Black. Now they're lucky to get select fares, and stuck with the same payments.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> It's very difficult to read posts that are such a disaster. And if you cannot form a coherent post, odds are that you will not be taken seriously.


He's probably high now and was probably high in class and now he's paying the price for it, incoherent thoughts.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I've been here for a while, extremely active, and get trolled for anything positive. I think it's more that most are miserable and need to quit. But, instead, they attack one another.


Ben, most of us know you and have great respect for your compassionate ways trying to have a peaceful forum. I for one, have known you for a while and I know you truly mean what you say and i respect that as I know it comes from your heart.

But this is where opinions, minds, thoughts or whatever you want to call term, clash, there are always those who are clueless and those who think they know it all. Those who hate uber and lyft but are caught in a limbo, doing it is one step above slavery as you work your convenient hours, not doing it creates a hole in their pockets. And those who prefer driving rideshare over construction, janitorial, agricultural and many other low-paid jobs. Rideshare driving isn't paying much more than those mentioned, after you deduct the expenses. So, those two and many other opinions will always have their differences and some aggression is inevitable. Also, the mods in this forum won't let it go "too far"
Some of those heated discussions become beneficial to the clueless and keep the trolls in check as the trolls are populating this forum more and more. 
It's ok. Don't let it bother you. It's necessary.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

OooGeeE said:


> he was making a statement not asking a question Mr. Veteran


No, the clue that it was a question was the question mark at the end of "Why the animosity?".


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> More to the point, why do new members come on here and ask this same question over and over and over again. A quick use of the search function would have enabled you to view the countless times this has been asked and answered.


Why do so many people have a stick up their @@s when thread topics that have been posted and debated before are posted again?
Unless it's an obvious troll trying to rile everyone up.....I mean....who gives a [email protected]@@?
Yea, I know this topic has been debated before, but I was still interested in what people had to say. And you know, some people's positions evolve and change, which I find interesting as well.
It's an open discussion forum. Nobody needs or wants a lecture.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Aw Jeez said:


> I'm not sure which Forum category this belongs, but I'll put it here.
> 
> It constantly amazes me to read on these pages the words of drivers who genuinely hold our passengers in contempt. It's like, some drivers feel that our pax are abusing us just by using our service! I struggle to understand it. For without our passeng...err, customers, we wouldn't have a job. So why the bitterness toward our riders? Is it their fault that they need to go from Point A to Point B and choose to do it with a ride-share service? I used to drive a taxi; I know how crappy cab service is here in my town if you need a ride and you're not: 1) at the airport, or 2) on the Navy Base.
> 
> ...


It amazes me too. After giving over 4000 rides I've had many exceptional passengers and only a very few problem riders. I think some drivers are understandably furious at Uber and Lyft but they let their anger ruin their whole life. Passengers incorrectly get the blame when the real culprits are the algorithms created by manipulative corporations.



The Gift of Fish said:


> More to the point, why do new members come on here and ask this same question over and over and over again. A quick use of the search function would have enabled you to view the countless times this has been asked and answered.


The search function seems to be greatly underutilized here.



Benjamin M said:


> Nope! Came here with a positive story and excited to embark on this journey. Endless trolling, name calling, and character assaults from total strangers. . I left for a long time.


I use the Ignore feature. Maybe you should try it. Don't let trolls ruin your day.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Jake Air said:


> It's an open discussion forum. Nobody needs or wants a lecture.


Says nobody wants a lecture; gives a lecture.

?‍♂


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Says nobody wants a lecture; gives a lecture.
> 
> ?‍♂


Yea, I know. I know.
The only reason I weighed in was someone made a similar comment when I posted a topic that's been discussed here before.
But hey.... it's a free country. You write what you want. I just doubt you'd appreciate it if someone wrote a sarcastic comment implying that you're a nincompoop for not utilizing the search function. What's the BFD?

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I agree completely.

Rideshare allows you to earn a living by embracing freedom and independent initiative. Say goodbye imposed schedules, artificially imposed restrictions, and micromanagement. 

The trolls would have you think happiness lies in repeating the very things that killed the cab business. I say to them: if that's what you want, go for it! I wish you well. 

The trolls claim to care about us, to have our best interests at heart. Truly? Is there a successful business model anywhere that says you succeed by holding your customer in contempt? That advocates treating the customer as an enemy?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Karen Stein said:


> I agree completely.
> 
> Rideshare allows you to earn a living by embracing freedom and independent initiative. Say goodbye imposed schedules, artificially imposed restrictions, and micromanagement.
> 
> ...


Read this earlier in reference to Uber Lyft claiming drivers committing fraud when manipulating surges.

"Moral missteps always come at a cost, and ride-share services like Uber and Lyft have made many as they continuously cut corners every step of the way on their road to celebrated IPOs. From continuously skirting government oversight and regulations to fomenting toxic corporate work cultures to admitting in public filings to consistently undercutting the pay for the workers whose labor powers their platforms, they have shown that there are limits to scaling exploitation as a core competitive advantage."


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

lowcountry dan said:


> Matt, I am afraid you misunderstood me. Early retirement generally means no pension. They get rid of people early to save money. There are many ways companies screw workers out of money. Just sayin'. Another trick is to cap commissions for salespeople or raise their target for a bonus. I have seen these things first hand.


I get what you are saying.

In my case they are required by law to offer pensions for "early outs". I already live in about the same I would get from the pension. I save the rest.

I am not voting for Andrew Yang, but he is the only politician covering the upcoming massacre of driving jobs, truck loading jobs and basic clerical work.



Karen Stein said:


> I agree completely.
> 
> Rideshare allows you to earn a living by embracing freedom and independent initiative. Say goodbye imposed schedules, artificially imposed restrictions, and micromanagement.
> 
> ...


Pay rates 
The concealment of information 
Support

All three of these things are controlled by the RS companies. If they fixed or improved them, driver satisfaction would rise and turnover would fall.


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

if they aren't going 10+ miles & dont tip least $5

I repeat they are NOT "customers"

they are THIEVES using an app to steal from a stranger they get the $2 of "service" the driver is paid for which is me driving by & cancelling because it would be illegal to get out & spit on them


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Aw Jeez said:


> I'm not sure which Forum category this belongs, but I'll put it here.
> 
> It constantly amazes me to read on these pages the words of drivers who genuinely hold our passengers in contempt. It's like, some drivers feel that our pax are abusing us just by using our service! I struggle to understand it. For without our passeng...err, customers, we wouldn't have a job. So why the bitterness toward our riders? Is it their fault that they need to go from Point A to Point B and choose to do it with a ride-share service? I used to drive a taxi; I know how crappy cab service is here in my town if you need a ride and you're not: 1) at the airport, or 2) on the Navy Base.
> 
> ...


First off, you may consider that your experiences are contextual to the area you live in. For example, I live in Cleveland where the pax I pick up (much of cleveland is the hood) are pretty nasty in general. Like just now, I drove and picked up a hoodrat although she wasn't in the hood. She came out with her daughter well under 5 years old. She said I had to take them because taxis allow it and every other uber driver has had no problem. SO let me get this straight. She has done this many times with no problems so Uber drivers are illegally transporting this child which is against the law as well as the Uber TOS. If I get in an accident Uber will have no liability as they have stated we aren't allowed to drive children without car seats. All of this for 3.00? Then the hood rat started yelling saying i had to cancel as she won't pay a cancel fee (she obviously knew the scenario well). Very awkward sitting there. If Uber cared they would give the option to cancel due to car seat with a cancel fee given immediately. INstead we have to wait and put our lives in jeopardy (this woman was off the wall and I wouldn't have been surprised if she was carrying) waiting for a cancel fee. If I didn't wait then I just spent my own time/gas money/wear and tear on my car to service a passenger who could care less about the law being broken. I have been doing this for three years and the general distaste for humanity through this experience has grown to a fever pitch. The entitlement, the lawlessness, the rudeness, etc... this is a view on a society that has gone awry. All of this for below minimum wage (after employee/employer taxes, wear and tear, etc. - IRS write-off is .58 per mile this year). I presume you haven't been doing this long or are a shrill working for Uber/Lyft getting paid for each post you make as you seriously do not have a grasp on the real nature of current day "ride share".


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

Karen Stein said:


> I agree completely.
> 
> Rideshare allows you to earn a living by embracing freedom and independent initiative. Say goodbye imposed schedules, artificially imposed restrictions, and micromanagement.
> 
> ...


please look up the basic dictionary word SHARE

uber & lyft use this word FRAUDULENTLY it never was or will be sharing when a company lies its FRAUD & illegal

every rider that i don't gross least $10 IS MY ENEMY they are trying to steal from me period

i let the 96% who fail BY DESIGN waste their time with them & in the rare instances I do get one give them the 1star experience they paid for deliberately because im not desperate


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

jhearcht said:


> I suspect that it's not really the passengers that are held in contempt, but the drivers who feel self-contempt for their menial role as a servant to "superior" people who have real jobs. In psychology, that's called "projection".
> 
> Self-loathing people sometimes engage in self-defeating behaviors, such as trying to sabotage the source of their minimal financial livelihood -- killing the goose that lays their sh*tty eggs.
> 
> ...


Conjecture is not always correct (as is the case here) and I believe your trying to frame this through the "projection" lens based on an uneducated understanding of the concept. To generalize about drivers in this way shows an inability to understand the true nature of "ride share" driving and the myriad of reasons behind doing it. As a driver myself I cannot say I feel self-contempt being a servant to "superior" people who have real jobs. Quite the opposite. As a professor in my main career I use this as a means to try and understand society outside the academic bubble. It doesn't mean I have self-contempt or that I see myself as a servant to "superior" people. LMAO. My intelligence and career far surpasses 99% of the passengers I pick up and while I do get sick of what I see, it is all put in perspective at the end of the day.

So, don't try and be a pseudo-intellectual with your "projection" thesis as it doesn't fly (especially when your source for a definition is everydayhealth.com lmao).


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

The phrase Ridesharing is nothing but a manipulative term concocted by uber to distort reality.



nouberipo said:


> Conjecture is not always correct (as is the case here) and I believe your trying to frame this through the "projection" lens based on an uneducated understanding of the concept. To generalize about drivers in this way shows an inability to understand the true nature of "ride share" driving and the myriad of reasons behind doing it. As a driver myself I cannot say I feel self-contempt being a servant to "superior" people who have real jobs. Quite the opposite. As a professor in my main career I use this as a means to try and understand society outside the academic bubble. It doesn't mean I have self-contempt or that I see myself as a servant to "superior" people. LMAO. My intelligence and career far surpasses 99% of the passengers I pick up and while I do get sick of what I see, it is all put in perspective at the end of the day.
> 
> So, don't try and be a pseudo-intellectual with your "projection" thesis as it doesn't fly (especially when your source for a definition is everydayhealth.com lmao).


Impressive eloquence


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Tom Oldman said:


> Ben, most of us know you and have great respect for your compassionate ways trying to have a peaceful forum. I for one, have known you for a while and I know you truly mean what you say and i respect that as I know it comes from your heart.
> 
> But this is where opinions, minds, thoughts or whatever you want to call term, clash, there are always those who are clueless and those who think they know it all. Those who hate uber and lyft but are caught in a limbo, doing it is one step above slavery as you work your convenient hours, not doing it creates a hole in their pockets. And those who prefer driving rideshare over construction, janitorial, agricultural and many other low-paid jobs. Rideshare driving isn't paying much more than those mentioned, after you deduct the expenses. So, those two and many other opinions will always have their differences and some aggression is inevitable. Also, the mods in this forum won't let it go "too far"
> Some of those heated discussions become beneficial to the clueless and keep the trolls in check as the trolls are populating this forum more and more.
> It's ok. Don't let it bother you. It's necessary.


I agree with all this.

My motto is live and let live.

There might be people who are "unemployable" doing this. Or people who are "overqualified" and can't get a normal retail job. There are people who are between FT jobs. And others who are supplementing a FT job. I can't judge anyone who is doing this. I am all for higher wages, but then I remember there is an endless supply of drivers and realize it will never happen.

Regarding making slightly more than minimum wage, I thought that initially too. Its stress free and relaxed job that I make 1K+ wk / 50 hours (22/hr) if I'm doing it full time. I figure expenses are 25% of that. (So, somewhere in the 17-18/hr range) 3K a month is a living wage for a single person. It can keep the boat afloat in desperate times.

When you compare that to a professional FT job with travel expenses, clothes, food, social events, etc, and the fact that most rideshare income is untaxed 1099, the salary is higher than it lets on.

But also, I believe there are people making more than this. They might be driving 60hrs a week (which is really equivalent to a FT job with 10hr overtime, so not super stressful) And they may have more knowledge of their market to maximize profits.

*Is it possible that much of the forum discontent is because some drivers in some markets (who know how to control expenses) really are making a decent wage, and that most drivers in bad markets are making less? * Someone making 12/hr after expenses is going to constantly be asking himself if dealing with all these paxholes is really worth it.

I know I used to get a little agitated and disbelieve when I saw ppl post screenshots showing 30-40/hr, but then realized they are working weekend surge and are willing to take that risk. I know my market doesn't have that kind of surge, but it pays .80/mi and thats better than many places.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

I tell you what. You can be the community oriented driver. You can take them miles and miles away from civilization while I cancel and actually profit. You can do the grocery runs, pool rides, base rate rides. 

The OP is EXACTLY why there is a large disparity in what different drivers make. 

On behalf of the top earners, I solute you for taking the crap rides. If you don't like the crap rides, quit.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Very well said. And the animosity towards other drivers! Holy crap! People constantly on the attack here, looking for the slightest thing to tear someone down over - usually anything positive towards RS.
> 
> 
> Nice contribution from a mod. ?


Mods are users too. Not every comment is a diamond.


----------



## jhearcht (Feb 16, 2018)

jhearcht said:


> Self-loathing people sometimes engage in self-defeating behaviors, such as trying to sabotage the source of their minimal financial livelihood -- killing the goose that lays their sh*tty eggs.


The opinion article below discusses the self-sabotage of ride-share workers. They are venting their frustrations with the capitalist system in a manner similar to 19th century textile workers, who destroyed the machines that were taking their jobs. Such acting out of anger probably made them feel better in the short term, but it didn't bring back their obsolete jobs. Eventually, the economy produced new kinds of jobs for those displaced by technology. But it's getting harder to imagine what 7 billion people will find to do, that machines can't do better. :frown:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luddite
Article : "UBER is an example of what goes wrong when algorithms become our bosses."

Those of us on the bottom tier of the employment ladder are rapidly being replaced by machines that are quicker and more accurate, but don't have all the irelevant needs & feelings of humans. Futurists have been wracking their brains for decades, trying to plan for a future when the majority of people are unnecessary for the functioning of the capitalist economy. Just as horses were made superfluous by horseless carriages, UBER & pizza drivers will eventually be replaced by driverless cars. This general trend of market forces mandating lower prices (and lower wages) may spark a revival of Communism, in hopes that politicians can mandate the welfare of the masses better than the "invisible hand". Or maybe the machines will just take over, as in The Matrix. 
https://www.nbcnews.com/think/opini...companies-algorithms-against-them-ncna1009026


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

OldBay said:


> I agree with all this.
> 
> My motto is live and let live.
> 
> ...


In the end Uber will take them all because they are trying to profit without ever doing a single bit of actual work off anyone that puts themselves at risk for every turn at every second at wages that date back to the 70s. Uber wants anyone foolish enough to do just that and it has worked for some strange reason.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

I can't believe this is a featured thread. lol


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

wicked said:


> I can't believe this is a featured thread. lol


Either people need clarity..which should be right in front of their faces.. or they are old and want to understand why nobody else is doing this...because they have no other outlet and driving a car is simple they have to ask why this isn't awesome and why even think of it as ludicrous to debate lol


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I would totally abuse the power for fun and profit.


----------



## XUBERANT (Sep 18, 2018)

We used to get paid 2 to 3x what we get paid now.

for that extra $$$ drivers could deal with the attitudes that some people have.....

but now it's like we're giving a cheaper taxi service to people who actually belong on the Bus.... 

Not all people, Most people are just coming and going to their destinations.... But have you ever had that feeling in your gut that you should cancel... but if you cancel rides then you get put into Timeout and it turns out to be a horrible ride?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Honestly, as much as I love this site and many of its members (including some mods), I didn't have any negative opinions about RS until I became very active here. It's a buzz kill. 

For a couple of weeks I started treating pax with an attitude, cussing when I saw things like ratings or pick up locations. And my ratings reflected it. 

Then I reminded myself that I made the choice to do this gig and it's paying bills. Every job has downsides. I had way more horrible customers in retail than driving. And we'd just laugh it off. Went back to enjoying myself and rolling with the punches, tips going up and my rating jumped three points in a week. 

This gig is what you make of it. Choose to be happy or miserable.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Honestly, as much as I love this site and many of its members (including some mods), I didn't have any negative opinions about RS until I became very active here. It's a buzz kill.
> 
> For a couple of weeks I started treating pax with an attitude, cussing when I saw things like ratings or pick up locations. And my ratings reflected it.
> 
> ...


It's a different animal all together, you are not seeing anything out of place, the way things are is how it "is"


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> It's a different animal all together, you are not seeing anything out of place, the way things are is how it "is"


Elaborate?

My last paragraph sums up how I feel.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

This is what really matters now and what's keeping trolls fixated to this forum trying to undermine drivers. Uber lost another $180 million in valuation today.
Here trolls behold our efforts,although underwriter Morgan Stanley desperately supporting stock from dropping below $40.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Elaborate?
> 
> My last paragraph sums up how I feel.


How many jobs have you worked where they cut your pay by 60% over a three year time span?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> How many jobs have you worked where they cut your pay by 60% over a three year time span?


Ever have a Canadian tell you you can't speak from home? What regime does that remind you of?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> Not going to take your bait dude, people see it already no need to try and coax me into breaking a rule


Bait?? I'm not fishing ?

Message me if you want to. I genuinely don't understand what you meant.



Wolfgang Faust said:


> How many jobs have you worked where they cut your pay by 60% over a three year time span?


Worked many jobs with crap pay. Watched new employees being hired earning substantially more than I was despite seniority. This kind of stuff happens.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Bait?? I'm not fishing ?
> 
> Message me if you want to. I genuinely don't understand what you meant.


I thought it was my Canadian stalker that said that sorry lol


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> I thought it was my Canadian stalker that said that sorry lol


Want a Molsons eh?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Bait?? I'm not fishing ?
> 
> Message me if you want to. I genuinely don't understand what you meant.
> 
> ...


Answer the question.
How many cut your pay?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Want a Molsons eh?


I want you to not speak eh unless it is happy, capiche..do we have an understanding you mf you.lol


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Answer the question.
> How many cut your pay?


Screwed me in far worse ways. But in reference to pay, I had to settle on up to $30k less for web dev projects because I was desperate for work.

It is what you make of it, applies to any job. Want something better? Go out and find it.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

You will make some man a wonderful, abused wife.

Congratulations!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> I want you to not speak eh unless it is happy, capiche..do we have an understanding you mf you.lol









Wolfgang Faust said:


> You will make some man a wonderful, abused wife.
> 
> Congratulations!


Um, whu? ?

By the way, that was Clark getting his reward for hitting 500 Uber rides


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

lol


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> lol


I'm gonna watch this tonight!


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Um, whu? ?
> 
> By the way, that was Clark getting his reward for hitting 500 Uber rides


Great.
Bends over and barks like a dog on command.
Accepting a pay cut to keep a company afloat is laudable, doing so to allow the company to create your replacement is cowardly and ignorant.

Which are you?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

And just so we're clear, I'm not your Canadian stalker ? 

But I've been there, think around the age of 5.


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

Perhaps a research on things passengers do to drivers would answer your question.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Great.
> Bends over and barks like a dog on command.
> Accepting a pay cut to keep a company afloat is laudable, doing so to allow the company to create your replacement is cowardly and ignorant.
> 
> Which are you?


Do you drive? If so, do you hate it? How about finding something else? Or is bashing anyone on here trying to be optimistic too important for you to stay miserable?

I wish you luck. I really need to get out of this myself. But right now it's helping my family.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

nosurgenodrive said:


> For the other 15%, I'd rather clean toilets where I know I might not die because of idiots in my car and the dangers of the highway.


I'd rather take my chances dying from idiots in my car and dangers on the highway than safely clean toilets toilets all day. But with Uber you get to do both, as you clean vomit and urine out of your car in between dodging road hazards!


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Do you drive? If so, do you hate it? How about finding something else? Or is bashing anyone on here trying to be optimistic too important for you to stay miserable?
> 
> I wish you luck. I really need to get out of this myself. But right now it's helping my family.


Yes, I drive black and SUV, bought a spot along with a Lincoln Town Car 4 years ago. Developed private clientele that accounts for 50 to 60 % of my business.

Drove x, select and black when x fares we're double what they are now. I feel terrible for anyone only doing x, including you.

I have great respect for any who stand up and fight for what is right, and little for wimps who do not.

Do you know what a contract is?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Yes, I drive black and SUV, bought a spot along with a Lincoln Town Car 4 years ago. Developed private clientele that accounts for 50 to 60 % of my business.
> 
> Drove x, select and black when x fares we're double what they are now. I feel terrible for anyone only doing x, including you.
> 
> ...


Dude, we're independent contractors. Uber and Lyft can do whatever they want. Yes, it sucks. Again, if you don't like it, find something else.

Until we're employees and unionized (never going to happen), this gig is what it is.

Does it say in the contract that our pay is fixed forever? Didn't think so.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Dude, we're independent contractors. Uber and Lyft can do whatever they want. Yes, it sucks. Again, if you don't like it, find something else.
> 
> Until we're employees and unionized (never going to happen), this gig is what it is.
> 
> Does it say in the contract that our pay is fixed forever? Didn't think so.


I am not going anywhere.
I will make 60-70k this year.
If you are happy giving $4 rides, continue doing so.
You are pissing up a rope expecting others to embrace your message.
Integrity means something.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> I am not going anywhere.
> I will make 60-70k this year.
> If you are happy giving $4 rides, continue doing so.
> You are pissing up a rope expecting others to embrace your message.
> Integrity means something.


So you're happy earning money driving, great! So am I! Congrats on having a Black eligible car!

Why the outrage?? ?

Anyway, brick wall. Peace ✌


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Aw Jeez said:


> I'm not sure which Forum category this belongs, but I'll put it here.


 And i put this here.

















 source


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> So you're happy earning money driving, great! So am I! Congrats on having a Black eligible car!
> 
> Why the outrage?? ?
> 
> Anyway, brick wall. Peace ✌


Good luck.



XPG said:


> And i put this here.
> 
> View attachment 322732
> 
> View attachment 322735


@No Prisoners .... Get a load of this....


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

XPG said:


> And i put this here.
> 
> View attachment 322732
> 
> View attachment 322735


Honestly, everything aside, why is it so damn hard for people these days to understand elementary level grammar and punctuation?

I received so many bad grades for spelling, grammar, and punctuation. It sucked then but I am thankful as an adult.

We're destroying the English language.

Living in a nice apartment complex right now. They actually paid a professional print shop for "Food Truck Thursday's" and plastered them all over the building.

Because it ends with an S does not mean that you always use an apostrophe!!

K rant over ?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Good luck.
> 
> 
> @No Prisoners .... Get a load of this....


Some pro are morons from conception. Best to exile them to ignore land.


----------



## Joethemechanic (May 20, 2019)

Aw Jeez said:


> I'm not sure which Forum category this belongs, but I'll put it here.
> 
> It constantly amazes me to read on these pages the words of drivers who genuinely hold our passengers in contempt. It's like, some drivers feel that our pax are abusing us just by using our service! I struggle to understand it. For without our passeng...err, customers, we wouldn't have a job. So why the bitterness toward our riders? Is it their fault that they need to go from Point A to Point B and choose to do it with a ride-share service? I used to drive a taxi; I know how crappy cab service is here in my town if you need a ride and you're not: 1) at the airport, or 2) on the Navy Base.
> 
> ...


Jimmy Hoffa thinks you are not to be trusted


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

"Complaining about the complainers." 

I opened up this forum today and the first post I read was about some guy who wants to sabotage Uber and put it out of business. The next post I read was a guy who was pissed off because some woman didn't want to get out on the wrong side of the street from her house and wanted the driver to turn around. 

I think the mistake that many drivers made was assuming that driving for Uber/Lyft was a real job. Here's a clue: It ain't. Uber invented this new "taxi but not a taxi" thing. It did an end-run around existing taxicab regulations by falsely claiming (in my opinion) that they were not a transportation company at all! "We're just an app!" Yeah, right. It was all bogus...and it still is! But governments (state and local) bought-off on Uber's "ride-sharing" ruse. The camel got his nose under the tent and there's no stopping him now! "Ride-sharing" (which it's not) is here to stay. So I could keep being a driver in a dying industry or join the "opposition." It was an easy choice when I realized I had no choice.

But it's still not a real job.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Honestly, everything aside, why is it so damn hard for people these days to understand elementary level grammar and punctuation?


 Instead of posting an essay just fix the grammar error, so i can learn from you.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

XPG said:


> Instead of posting an essay just fix the grammar error, so i can learn from you.


Sure.

Apostrophe S, such as "the car's windshield is cracked", is possessive. While "Honda makes great cars", without the apostrophe, is plural.

In the example above, "dick's". The dick's what? Foreskin? ?



Aw Jeez said:


> "Complaining about the complainers."
> 
> I opened up this forum today and the first post I read was about some guy who wants to sabotage Uber and put it out of business. The next post I read was a guy who was pissed off because some woman didn't want to get out on the wrong side of the street from her house and wanted the driver to turn around.
> 
> ...


This, ladies and gentlemen.

Very well said.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Aw Jeez said:


> Same with the attitude towards Uber/Lyft as corporations. One driver on this forum actually posted a question about how he could sabotage Uber and put them out of business! Oh that's rich. Why would anybody support such a lunatic? Not all of us hate Uber or hate driving for Uber.





Aw Jeez said:


> "Complaining about the complainers."
> 
> I opened up this forum today and the first post I read was about some guy who wants to sabotage Uber and put it out of business. The next post I read was a guy who was pissed off because some woman didn't want to get out on the wrong side of the street from her house and wanted the driver to turn around.


The reason I (I'm the guy who started that topic which you are so hung up on) and many others want to sabotage Uber/Lyft is basically because for the last several years they have been trying to sabotage *us*.

I mean what don't you understand?

1. They want to openly fire us all and replace us with driverless vehicles.
2. They have drastically cut the pay to drivers over the years and have increased the percentage of the fare they are taking. At one point about 80% of the fare went to the driver. Now it is about 50% on average. Where did that money go? See #1.

I mean are we supposed to be happy that they want to fire us all and that they have been cutting our pay every couple months?


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Y'all funny calling it a job, it's a hobby. 

Hobbies are meant to be fun. Jobs, not so much.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> LOL
> 
> Honestly what it comes down to is you probably just haven't been driving long enough if you don't understand. Either that or you are driving for a reason other than money. The companies have treated drivers like absolute crap. They lied to us constantly about how reducing our pay was going to "help us". They openly talk of replacing us all with computer drivers. Indeed, that is where most of the money they have taken is going to -- to fund the driverless vehicle research. How could someone not be angry?


The companies want to earn money. It's a shit gig all the way around. Don't like it, find something else.

I genuinely don't understand the hatred towards pax and other drivers. We're ordinary people, using our own vehicles, driving for a large corporation. Pay cuts and other BS is part of the deal, period.

Being an independent contractor, in any field, has risks and down sides. Like the last client I had as a developer that kept promising a six figure W2 job, loads of high paying contracts, etc. Instead, they folded up shop abruptly and left me with around $4k in tax debt and no income.

Can't handle being an IC working for a corporation with their best interests in mind? Get one of those "real jobs" or, better yet, build a successful company on your own.

Without driving right now, I'd be totally lost. It's a path forward for me, like flipping burgers at McDonald's without the mess and a manager hovering over me.



njn said:


> Y'all funny calling it a job, it's a hobby.
> 
> Hobbies are meant to be fun. Jobs, not so much.


It's a gig.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Just an observation


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Just an observation


Let's eat Grandma

Vs

Let's eat, Grandma!

Hey, if you want to write like a fifth grader as an adult, more power to you. I still have nightmares about a D- on an essay.


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> The reason I (I'm the guy who started that topic which you are so hung up on) and many others want to sabotage Uber/Lyft is basically because for the last several years they have been trying to sabotage *us*.
> 
> I mean what don't you understand?
> 
> ...


Very well put!! Sadly uber had a chance of turning a profit early. But they chose to try to dry lyft into the ground with the constant rate cuts. etc. Travis's winner-take-all obviously back-fired.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Let's eat Grandma
> 
> Vs
> 
> ...


Don't you have anything better to do. Really!!! 
Think about it.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Sure.
> 
> Apostrophe S, such as "the car's


 That's not me. I just posted the SS to remind OP his fight with Uber. That's all.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Honestly, everything aside, why is it so damn hard for people these days to understand elementary level grammar and punctuation?
> 
> I received so many bad grades for spelling, grammar, and punctuation. It sucked then but I am thankful as an adult.
> 
> ...


Enjoy being abused, but PLEEZE use proper grammar when complaining about said abuse!

Good to see your priorities are in order.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Enjoy being abused, but PLEEZE use proper grammar when complaining about said abuse!
> 
> Good to see your priorities are in order.


Again, you drive for Uber and seem happy with what you earn. I genuinely don't understand the outrage towards other drivers.

Because you have a better car and therefor you can earn more than X everyone else is an idiot? Why not drive commercially and get away from these companies all together?


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Don't you have anything better to do. Really!!!
> Think about it.


I always love the joke about the Princeton freshman asking an upper-classman "Do you know where the restrooms are at?". "My dear fellow, we don't end our sentences in preprositions..".. So the freshman acknowledges this and asks "Do you know where the restrooms are at a....hole........ That joke never gets old. I always wondered why grammar is spelled like that instead of "grammer".


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

XPG said:


> That's not me. I just posted the SS to remind OP his fight with Uber. That's all.


Yep I know.

Again, if grown ups want to come across as elementary school kids, fine.

There's this "Make America Great Again" kick lately, most I've met that support it read and write at an elementary school level.

Did I just go there? Yes, yes I did. ? What would make America great again is improving our school systems and getting back to the fundamentals.

Instead, we're all sucked into smart phones and auto correct. And correcting someone for destroying our primary language is a bad thing. Sad, really.

But you do you. ♥ Rant officially over, I do have better things to do.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Again, you drive for Uber and seem happy with what you earn. I genuinely don't understand the outrage towards other drivers.
> 
> Because you have a better car and therefor you can earn more than X everyone else is an idiot? Why not drive commercially and get away from these companies all together?


I have no disdain for drivers or passengers, far from it....I have great compassion for drivers who stand up for themselves. Just gave a wonderful young lady an airport ride, giving her some cold water and a Snickers bar in the process.

She gave me a ten dollar tip. So, while you are here, telling people to enjoy being spanked while playing Grammar Fascist, I made fifty five bucks.

Have a good day!
?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> I have no disdain for drivers or passengers, far from it....I have great compassion for drivers who stand up for themselves. Just gave a wonderful young lady an airport ride, giving her some cold water and a Snickers bar in the process.
> 
> She gave me a ten dollar tip. So, while you are here, telling people to enjoy being spanked while playing Grammar Fascist, I made fifty five bucks.
> 
> ...


Dude I seriously don't get it. We're both driving under the same contract. You seem content and so am I. But you feel the need to lash out at me.

Whatever makes you happy.


----------



## Brad T. (May 17, 2019)

Exactly! ... ditto


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

If you don't like being criticized for posting subservient messages on a public forum, just move on.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Aw Jeez, another thing you might want to consider is that if I made that topic three years ago I probably would have been almost universally slammed and it might have even been deleted.

It's different now though as the companies have been treating drivers poorly and I'm pretty sure most veteran drivers would agree with this. A lot of veteran drivers are angry and that's a fact. New drivers may or may not understand what has been lost nor do they usually know the history.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I'd rather take my chances dying from idiots in my car and dangers on the highway than safely clean toilets toilets all day. But with Uber you get to do both, as you clean vomit and urine out of your car in between dodging road hazards!


Hold on now. Did you just claim driving for Uber is a Win-Win??!!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> If you don't like being criticized for posting subservient messages on a public forum, just move on.


Subservient messages? Saying that I enjoy driving and am thankful for the option, other than working at McDonald's?

Sorry, because I don't have a luxury car and drive Black I'm just supposed to ***** about Uber all day? Is that it?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Sorry, Mildred, gotta go.
Just received another ride request.

Enjoy playing hall monitor.


----------



## Joethemechanic (May 20, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> A lot of veteran drivers are angry and that's a fact. New drivers may or may not understand what has been lost nor do they usually know the history.


This is a classic trucking company megacarrier move taken straight from their playbook. Push the more experienced drivers out and put new meat in the seat. That is why they operate the CDL Mills, so they have a steady supply of fresh meat. Average large trucking company employee turnover is about 100% with some being much worse.

Really it's an old old game. Like in the book The Grapes of Wrath, where they spread handbills out to all the dustbowl states saying they needed pickers in California.

I've got to wonder if these 'ride share" companies have their own version of USIS/DAC which in effect is their blacklist


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

jhearcht said:


> UBERing is not a career path, it's a temporary dead-end employment, like pizza delivery. If you want cost-of-living raises, you need to get into a different line of work.
> 
> The original poster expressed his opinion. If you don't like it, exit. :smiles:


If the OP doesn't like UP, then HE can exit.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

I think u miss the other complaints, obviously the idiot who wants to destroy Uber is a troll. And take his complaint out. The complaints I see on here is venting about those idiot "customers" who want to have limo service at minimum wage fares(sometimes less) I am a part time driver and I like what I do, but if I didn't come on here and tell something that happened or complain when something wasn't right I would just quit all together. 

Here's the GOOD part of the complaint section, when I get an issue that someone else had, and how to handle it. How to be a smart driver and not just an ant. The forum has helped me make more money. And it kinda sounds like ur complaining about others complaining, pot calling the kettle black, don't u think?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> We get warned for saying anything about mods yet they can say things about other members. Not very equal, is it?
> 
> I know some mods post on personal accounts, I encourage that. It's what I did as a chat and board mod on AOL. We'd be warned or terminated if we interjected personal opinions on things while wearing the badge.
> 
> Our mission was to facilitate positive and constructive conversations and deal with trolls while logged into that account.


I predict within 9 months, you will be a mod here. You have that vibe about you. A little too positive for a run of the mill poster.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

OldBay said:


> I predict within 9 months, you will be a mod here. You have that vibe about you. A little too positive for a run of the mill poster.


If I'm still here I'd love to.

Does this *have *to be a negative place where newcomers are immediately attacked (as I was) or where everyone who says something positive is a "shill"?

There's a place for that, it's called Complaints. But trolls are hell bent on bringing everyone down to their level.

Let's let people decide if RS is for them on their own. Let them learn the good, bad, and the ugly through experience. Quite the concept, I know. ?


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

1st 3 months in 2015 I took every ride to learn area well after 1st day every ride that was a hotel address(which they used to show) 30+ miles away from the airport only penalty was after 3 ignores they would time you out but that didn't matter much because every other car on the road wasnt a uber lyft driver bound to fail yet

found the best spot for home base so all rides from home, stopped driving when i felt like it 

20-30 rides per day so 140-210 rides per week

easily grossed 1400+ no problem

1st rate cuts i went to xl only & did maybe 7 rides a day grossed about 1200

when they introduced rematch the x rides kinda became worth it so after a year of xl only did x rides to the airport & 50/50 got a rematch out

next pay cut went to xl only again

now i do 2-3 xl rides & still can do 900-1100 most weeks on just 20-25 rides

so why would i do literally 100+ more rides per week just to make 100-300 more? thats ridiculous


airport xl used to pay 95
airport xl now pays 65
100 rides a month times 30 difference
$3000 less per month 36,000$ less per year

its not even close enough to bother with any other rides & im supposed to be happy? no animosity towards an app that literally attempts tp human traffic me 20+ times a day if i turn on x LMAO

i have to ignore or cancel 90+% of requests least im in bed doing it but still i have zero clue how they are allowed to operate legally 

200+ a week is just tolls which most drivers have to pay too lol so they normally dont take my route so i make 15+ more an hour than other drivers & i see their cars thers no way they can make it they are bound to fail 

i have a 10year old fully depreciated vehicle & their in 2014s or new vehicles at x rates lmao

i dont quit because its still 50K a year from my bed & the 30+ cockroaches that circle me 16 hours a day just churn out & get replaced

its more comical to me than anything but I knew it was a ponzi scam in 2015 every email every support interaction everything they send me is a lie or deception ive never paid attention to anything they say as it will only hurt me, they steal money and send emails at night with a no reply email, it takes 10+ back & forths with "support" to get the money back they stole

none of its legal 3 years straight every wed money was in my account, 1 week nope & everyday they lied until next pay period and it went through cash out daily now

this "company" is 100% fraud at this point 

1000 a week on 20 rides 3-4 hours actually driving rest in bed ignoring or 1400 a week on 140 rides 10 hours daily driving hmmmmm thats a tough one & they used to make a ish ton more on me now with the long haul & toll its usually 20% if that on the xl which supposed to be 28% but they making a killing on the idiots doing the $4 rides

1000 a week off 3 hours a day work & i still want to see em all under a jail for what theyre doing, i mean thats impressive


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> If I'm still here I'd love to.
> 
> Does this *have *to be a negative place where newcomers are immediately attacked (as I was) or where everyone who says something positive is a "shill"?
> 
> ...


Put trolls on Ignore. I've probably got 50 or 60 on Ignore right now.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Put trolls on Ignore. I've probably got 50 or 60 on Ignore right now.


I really should. But it seems like a new one daily. Coming from my background in online communities I wish they'd just be squashed.

Complaining in general is fine, gotta vent. Coming here exclusively to shit on other members / drivers? If it's a pattern it needs to be stopped.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> And boy have I had a thing or two to say about do
> 
> I really should. But it seems like a new one daily. Coming from my background in online communities I wish they'd just be squashed.
> 
> Complaining in general is fine, gotta vent. Coming here exclusively to shit on other members / drivers? If it's a pattern it needs to be stopped.


There's nearly an infinite supply of sock puppets. I've put a few of them on Ignore right from their very first post because they're so obvious.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

goneubering said:


> There's nearly an infinite supply of sock puppets. I've put a few of them on Ignore right from their very first post because they're so obvious.


Again, pattern.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

easyrider2020 said:


> 1st 3 months in 2015 I took every ride to learn area well after 1st day every ride that was a hotel address(which they used to show) 30+ miles away from the airport only penalty was after 3 ignores they would time you out but that didn't matter much because every other car on the road wasnt a uber lyft driver bound to fail yet
> 
> found the best spot for home base so all rides from home, stopped driving when i felt like it
> 
> ...


Exactly what I do, only turning app on at home hen I drop them off somewhere. in between private customers or w


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Exactly what I do, only turning app on at home hen I drop them off somewhere. in between private customers or w


1st day about 5 rides in got my 1st minimum fare of $2.40 gross and knew right then they were criminals

i wouldn't give my mama a ride in 1992 for $2.40 lmao

pretty much learned everything 1st day or week had a 30 mile tmz around air port ignore every request within 30 miles because, 1st walmart never a wal mart again, same with schools, stores, restaurants, churches, rail stations, malls, bars, 1st day worked to 7:30 pm 7 college folks 2 miles all took a water never worked past 4pm again unless it was a scheduled pick up because every airport rider got a card to schedule

some people like touching hot stoves repeatedly apparently

you dont have to work for free you can ignore & cancel per your 13th amendment right not going 10+ miles ef off because i can do 3rd grade math

but its so many desperate & ignorant people being lied to & exploited & at the end of the day its nor right, moral, ethical, or legal their entire business model is to trick dumb or desperate people into driving for free till 96% fail

it started off drive when you want but now its all games, some days you just in the mood but cant do that anymore youll lose, you have to play the games


----------



## Joethemechanic (May 20, 2019)

I'd love to know how the hell they got the government to look the other way about not having MC and PUC numbers and all the associated things you have to do to stay in compliance. They say they are just an app, so does that mean all the Uber drivers are the ones breaking the law by transporting passengers for compensation without intrastate and/or interstate operating authority?



Benjamin M said:


> Does this *have *to be a negative place where newcomers are immediately attacked (as I was) or where everyone who says something positive is a "shill"?
> 
> There's a place for that, it's called Complaints. But trolls are hell bent on bringing everyone down to their level.
> 
> Let's let people decide if RS is for them on their own. Let them learn the good, bad, and the ugly through experience. Quite the concept, I know. ?


Dude they have the rates beat down so far by constantly putting ignorant fresh meat in the seat, because the fresh meat will believe their deception. How long before this becomes a safety issue? Most new drivers are afraid to say "no" to management if they are tired, sick, or have any other safety issue going on.

I have no skin in this game, I don't drive for ride share, I don't want to drive for a ride share, I'm just a 58 year old guy with a big garage that fixes trucks, heavy equipment and does a little equipment transport. But if ever there was a good argument for collective bargaining, this RS business is it.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Joethemechanic said:


> I'd love to know how the hell they got the government to look the other way about not having MC and PUC numbers and all the associated things you have to do to stay in compliance. They say they are just an app, so does that mean all the Uber drivers are the ones breaking the law by transporting passengers for compensation without intrastate and/or interstate operating authority?
> 
> 
> Dude they have the rates beat down so far by constantly putting ignorant fresh meat in the seat, because the fresh meat will believe their deception. How long before this becomes a safety issue? Most new drivers are afraid to say "no" to management if they are tired, sick, or have any other safety issue going on.
> ...


If you aren't a driver, why are you involved in this conversation? Honest question.

What management? This is an app. If you don't feel up to driving, simply don't log in! Nobody is enforcing a schedule, quota, etc. And if you are struggling to pay bills driving, find something else.

You mentioned management and safety. I'm a former medic. I used to work 24 hour shifts and, at one station, was awake for most of it.

One night my partner almost wrecked our unit because he fell asleep. I told actual management about this and said that we needed a break, especially since there was another unit available.

Instead, I was threatened with termination unless we went on another long run - putting three lives in danger in our unit, not to mention everyone on the road.

You're not a driver so perhaps you don't understand that nobody is forcing us contractors to do anything. It's entirely up to us.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

NOXDriver said:


> People who Uber as a living have made some pretty crappy decisions. Would rather live in a car than seek shelter for free, or accept assistance, etc.
> 
> Pride is one thing, but stupid economic decisions is another. Some people simply suck at life. And have little to no motivation to improve, because making changes for the better IS HARD. Why do hard things when they can Uber, sleep in a car and post online with free wifi from the local fast food joint?
> 
> ...


Man you spend a lot of your time thinking about things other people do. Your town must be proud to have a such a shepherd as you. Sorry you need pocket cash.

I think I read about four posts that were on topic. The topic is why we bad mouth passengers so much. And to that point I agree. I am guilty of it from time to time but I generally enjoy the majority of my pax. This is not unique to ride share. It happens in every job. We ***** and complain just like every one in a service indusyrty does. Usually my frustration comes from pax unfamiliar with the way the app works. I do my best to inform them so the next driver isn't burdened with their ignorance. I think a lot of us exaggerate our responses to problem riders. a lot of this is just venting to the only people that will understand, our fellow drivers.


----------



## Joethemechanic (May 20, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> If you aren't a driver, why are you involved in this conversation? Honest question.
> 
> What management? This is an app. If you don't feel up to driving, simply don't log in! Nobody is enforcing a schedule, quota, etc. And if you are struggling to pay bills driving, find something else.
> 
> ...


You want to explain how they did an end run around the MC# and the PUC# that everyone else in the for hire transportation industry need in order to operate legally? It looks to me like they did it by snookering people who are ignorant about the law into unknowingly breaking the law. That would explain the constant need for fresh meat. It seems like they purposely target people who don't know interstate and intrastate operating authority is even a thing


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

DirtyRead said:


> Man you spend a lot of your time thinking about things other people do. Your town must be proud to have a such a shepherd as you. Sorry you need pocket cash.


Someone must be paying this dude for posting over 40 comments on this thread in less than 24 hours. He definitely has to have a purpose or off his leds.



No Prisoners said:


> Someone must be paying this dude for posting over 40 comments on this thread in less than 24 hours. He definitely has to have a purpose or off his leds.


Sorry meant someone else


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Joethemechanic said:


> You want to explain how they did an end run around the MC# and the PUC# that everyone else in the for hire transportation industry need in order to operate legally? It looks to me like they did it by snookering people who are ignorant about the law into unknowingly breaking the law. That would explain the constant need for fresh meat. It seems like they purposely target people who don't know interstate and intrastate operating authority is even a thing


You do realize that both Uber and Lyft have a maximum driving limit of 12 hours, right? And again, there's no management telling anyone to drive. That's entirely up to the end user of the app.


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

jhearcht said:


> UBERing is not a career path, it's a temporary dead-end employment, like pizza delivery. If you want cost-of-living raises, you need to get into a different line of work.
> 
> The original poster expressed his opinion. If you don't like it, exit. :smiles:


It's a two way street. Some have opinions that are different. If you don't like they're opposing view, then you're free to exit. Also spare us of this elitist attitude.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

My3centsSuperbowl said:


> It's a two way street. Some have opinions that are different. If you don't like they're opposing view, then you're free to exit. Also spare us of this elitist attitude.


Simply stating a fact about what really matters to trolls makes a most powerful statement. Uber's valuation currently over $75 billion bellow the hype and hope scam they tried pulling on public investors. 
Just today uber lost another $80 million in valuation. 
For every point the stock drops Uber's valuation falls $180 million. 
All drivers should take advantage of every opportunity to spread negative information about Uber with the goal that insider trolls cash out as little as possible when the restricted period to sell their stock ends. 
That's how drivers send the most powerful message.
Concentrate on deminishing the stock value and ignore the crap these trolls spew.


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Aw Jeez said:


> I'm not sure which Forum category this belongs, but I'll put it here.
> 
> It constantly amazes me to read on these pages the words of drivers who genuinely hold our passengers in contempt. It's like, some drivers feel that our pax are abusing us just by using our service! I struggle to understand it. For without our passeng...err, customers, we wouldn't have a job. So why the bitterness toward our riders? Is it their fault that they need to go from Point A to Point B and choose to do it with a ride-share service? I used to drive a taxi; I know how crappy cab service is here in my town if you need a ride and you're not: 1) at the airport, or 2) on the Navy Base.
> 
> ...


I'd say there are multiple reasons. First, a good number of paxils act very entitled, are condescending, and have bad attitudes and treat you and your car disrespectfully. Second, Uber doesn't do much in the way of protecting drivers or standing behind them especially when it comes to safety issues, violent or abusive paxils, etc. Third, Uber reduces the compensation, plays games with the app and the drivers, is inconsistent, and there are growing number of documented cases where drivers are not paid for rides/trips provided, tips disappearing or being withheld for days at a time, etc. Few businesses or industries treat their 'contractors' so poorly, and that whole 'contractor' determination is another can of worms. I personally believe Uber drivers are a hybrid between an independent contractor and an employee, and there should be at least some additional benefits or pay or whatnot. Fortunately, I do not have to rely on Uber as a full-time job, but nonetheless, its been an increasingly frustrating and disappointing work experience for what essentially is a great concept.


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Simply stating a fact about what really matters to trolls makes a most powerful statement. Uber's valuation currently over $75 billion bellow the hype and hope scam they tried pulling on public investors.
> Just today uber lost another $80 million in valuation.
> For every point the stock drops Uber's valuation falls $180 million.
> All drivers should take advantage of every opportunity to spread negative information about Uber with the goal that insider trolls cash out as little as possible when the restricted period to sell their stock ends.
> ...


I understand what you are saying. I know I should bite my tongue a bit when encountering some of these uberites. I've been criticized by them in the past when I've warned new drivers starting off in cities where uber/lyft became part of . I'm sure you've seen their pattern of starting off with decent rates around $2/mile and once they get enough drivers it's cut more in half. As you might have heard, Uber came to Eugene Oregon several months ago and it's rate/mile isn't actually pretty good 1.60. I have friends that want to sign up, and I just suggest to them to do it part time, and just beware of future rate cuts. I don't think that is bashing uber, I think more like a stern warning and beware.

Anyways enough rambling on my part. When I lived in Cedar Rapids Ia, I drove briefly for uber when it started at $2 mile. Once they slashed it to 1.20/mile that was it for me. (It was good while it lasted).


----------



## Joethemechanic (May 20, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> You do realize that both Uber and Lyft have a maximum driving limit of 12 hours, right? And again, there's no management telling anyone to drive. That's entirely up to the end user of the app.


I asked about operating athority not hours of service. And since you brought up hours of service here's a fun fact. If you work another job, that gets counted towards your hours of service. An example would be a waitress works 8 hours slinging hash, some or all of those 8 slinging hash hours use up her driving hours.

Not sure how exactly the regs read for taxi drivers, the regs vary depending on the amount of passengers the vehicle is rated to carry. I'll have to look at the FMCSA guidance on that when I get a chance. If the FMCSA doesn't have anything to say about it, I'm sure the Public Utilities Commission does.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Munsuta said:


> Or they were promoted which has been the case in many other jobs I've had. Some of the worst supervisors I've had spent the majority of their day screwing with everyone because deep down inside they were miserable. I'll give you a prime example. When I worked for the federal bureau of prisons an inmate stabbed a officer to death. When we had a meeting with administration they shrugged their shoulders and said that it was his fault and he should've watched his own back. It's always the worst that get promoted to positions of power to further bring down co workers. I have hard time agreeing with your statement.


BROWN NOSERS get promotions, NOT complainers.

Management hates complainers, they view them as rabble rousers who potentially could turn the workers against the company.



Benjamin M said:


> Or it could be that this is an IC gig that most people do part time without plans of it being a long-term commitment?


You're incorrect.

From 2012 until the disastrous pay cuts of June 2014, this "IC gig" paid the drivers good rates and driver morale was high.

The pay rates were high enough that some drivers quit good-paying full time jobs to do rideshare full time. It was a decision they eventually regretted.

Unlike today, no drivers talked about "exit strategies" in the early days.

This website was founded AFTER the massive June 2014 pay cuts.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

easyrider2020 said:


> 1st day about 5 rides in got my 1st minimum fare of $2.40 gross and knew right then they were criminals
> 
> i wouldn't give my mama a ride in 1992 for $2.40 lmao


The thing about that is if they just made the minimum payment to the driver $4 or $5 it would make a HUGE difference to driver morale and minimize a lot of the problems they have with people refusing short fares. But, no, they absolutely insist on taking more from those rides than the driver gets.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> The thing about that is if they just made the minimum payment to the driver $4 or $5 it would make a HUGE difference to driver morale and minimize a lot of the problems they have with people refusing short fares. But, no, they absolutely insist on taking more from those rides than the driver gets.


This is the one thing that would change this discussion in a heartbeat.

Or, simply letting the driver see what the income from each ride, minus wait time, is before accepting the job offer (and that is what a ping is after all).

Also, read a forum by rideshare riders. See what they ACTUALLY write about us! How they try to rip us off and how they don't think we deserve tips...........

Then get back to me. (This is intended for OP, not who i responded to)


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Aw Jeez said:


> I'm not sure which Forum category this belongs, but I'll put it here.
> 
> It constantly amazes me to read on these pages the words of drivers who genuinely hold our passengers in contempt. It's like, some drivers feel that our pax are abusing us just by using our service! I struggle to understand it. For without our passeng...err, customers, we wouldn't have a job. So why the bitterness toward our riders? Is it their fault that they need to go from Point A to Point B and choose to do it with a ride-share service? I used to drive a taxi; I know how crappy cab service is here in my town if you need a ride and you're not: 1) at the airport, or 2) on the Navy Base.
> 
> ...


Are you actually happy with all those "points" instead of revenue your making nowdays?

I think this has more to do with it more than anything else.

Have you looked at how much money your making the company anytime soon?

It's more than doubled, while your profits dwindle on chasing stupid promo's that they find anyway to take from you?

Or are you just another pax here who was told by a driver to come here?

Which one applies????


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

He's a pissed off cab driver.
Look back several pages...


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

Look, it doesn't matter to me what Uber charges riders - not one bit. Why should it? I DON'T CARE. Here is the Bottom Line: All I care about is, _"Can I make a profit doing this...thing?"_ Right now I can. End of story. All of you guys b!tching about oh, boo-hoo, what a terrible company Uber is, or how much they've slashed your "cut" of the fare...well...you're all free to find other work. That has always been the case here in this United States. I'm a big pro-union guy, but I honestly believe that if you're not happy in your current situation, then quit! Sooner the better. Don't complain. If ride-sharing is not worth your time, find something better to do with your time. You'll be happier; we'll be happier. Don't come on here whining like a little girl and then turning it around and attacking those who complain about your whining. Shut up, already! Some of us like this gig - for as long as it'll last, which probably won't be long.

As for our pax&#8230; I don't know. I spent eight years as a taxi driver, and now one full year doing ride-share. Countless taxi rides, 1,000+ trips for Uber, 500+ for Lyft (I started Lyft late). I look at it this way: People are paying for a service. I'm not doing people a favor by taking them to their destination - I'm charging them. Most (many?) pax can't really intellectualize the difference between a taxi and an Uber; to them it's all the same (which is true, really). "Ride-share" means something different to us than them. To us, we're giving them a ride in our personal vehicle. To them we're a taxi without the lettering and meter.

So I don't hold anything against my riders. I don't have any pre-formed animosity or anger toward them. I picks 'em up and I drops 'em off. Simple. Sometimes we talk, sometimes we don't. Most have been great, some have been "meh," but none have (so far) been so awful that it made me want to quit this gig altogether. If you treat people with respect and kindness, they often respond in kind. Sometimes my car gets sandy if I take trips out on the beach - oh damn. Sometimes people spill stuff or leave a mess. If figure that it goes with the territory. That's why I have a shop-vac in my garage at home and a monthly deal at my local car wash.

I've been a professional helicopter pilot for over 35 years. I still fly part-time in the summer (and I'm fixin' to leave Pensacola for my summer gig in Washington State as we speak). People hear about what I do and they go, "Oooooh, how exciting! How glamorous!" But it's not. It's very routine and almost boring. It *has* to be that way if we're going to do it safely and live. Even a small mistake can be fatal - those are pretty high stakes. Yes, the views are incredible. But other than that, the job of flying helicopters is very, very mundane. On the other hand, Uber is the most fun job I've ever had. Not the highest-paying, but the most fun. No B.S., it's incredible fun. Take it from a guy who has had a bunch of crappy jobs in his 63 years on this planet - Uber ain't the worst thing you can be doing. If you can't make it work for you, well, I'm sorry. It works just great for a lot of us. Don't bite the hand(s) that feed us.


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> The thing about that is if they just made the minimum payment to the driver $4 or $5 it would make a HUGE difference to driver morale and minimize a lot of the problems they have with people refusing short fares. But, no, they absolutely insist on taking more from those rides than the driver gets.


sorry minimum fare is $4 now & still $5 short for me

i understand not every ride needs to be a home run but if they want me to pick up 100% need least $8-10 gross

4000 rides about $8300 in repairs so thats $2 per ride costs, others have depreciation

$1-2 gas each trip minimum

my costs are $4 per ride

$4-$4=0 so every ride less than 5 miles is human trafficking less than 10 miles its $2-4 profit which are illegal predatory 1970s wages

i dont drive for points, badges, stars, starbucks bogo coupons, "free" school that requires 3000 rides, $50 oil changes i can get for $20, i dont go on quests, i drive when i want so i wont be coerced into taking 3 rides in a row for a "bonus", i didnt sign up to play games, or risk my life to be human trafficked none of it, i signed up for a gig that said i could drive when i want & every blank contract they send me i assumed was going to pay me legally not trick me into spending my own money driving ingrates around at a loss 90% of the time....

yes you can get 3-5 rides an hour but id say on average since they dont cap drivers & every other car is an uber lyft about to fail 2 rides per hour is average so thats $8 maybe net which is still less than minimum wage

sorry not sorry if im not getting $10 gross they not getting picked up & will have a terrible experience with me if they get passed my ignore, cancel, or screen if only because i just cancelled 3 in a row or want to avoid a physical altercation...

dont care if they going to crack houses, meth dens, projects, or trailer parks i only care im being paid legally over my costs, stop hiding the fare if drivers see its a $3-10 ride & still take it now thats their choice a stupid one but still one they make, by hiding everything they are blatantly trying to deceive idiots into driving for free & those who are desperate will take the ride while the vets & anyone who made it past 3rd grade math will simply clap back with the same game the app tries to get away with

imagine how much more $ theyd be losing if they started paying legal wages they are $5 short per ride, so it's obvious its not going to happen so till the ponzi crumble im going to do everything in my limited power to degrade & sabotage the organized crime app



Aw Jeez said:


> Look, it doesn't matter to me what Uber charges riders - not one bit. Why should it? I DON'T CARE. Here is the Bottom Line: All I care about is, _"Can I make a profit doing this...thing?"_ Right now I can. End of story. All of you guys b!tching about oh, boo-hoo, what a terrible company Uber is, or how much they've slashed your "cut" of the fare...well...you're all free to find other work. That has always been the case here in this United States. I'm a big pro-union guy, but I honestly believe that if you're not happy in your current situation, then quit! Sooner the better. Don't complain. If ride-sharing is not worth your time, find something better to do with your time. You'll be happier; we'll be happier. Don't come on here whining like a little girl and then turning it around and attacking those who complain about your whining. Shut up, already! Some of us like this gig - for as long as it'll last, which probably won't be long.
> 
> As for our pax&#8230; I don't know. I spent eight years as a taxi driver, and now one full year doing ride-share. Countless taxi rides, 1,000+ trips for Uber, 500+ for Lyft (I started Lyft late). I look at it this way: People are paying for a service. I'm not doing people a favor by taking them to their destination - I'm charging them. Most (many?) pax can't really intellectualize the difference between a taxi and an Uber; to them it's all the same (which is true, really). "Ride-share" means something different to us than them. To us, we're giving them a ride in our personal vehicle. To them we're a taxi without the lettering and meter.
> 
> ...


nope only works for 4% of "us" & its so obvious its by design. if you trying to feed me at $2 net per every ride under 10 miles im trying to cut your evil illegal predatory hand off foh your taxi rates were higher in the 1970s lmao tony danza on 1979 episodes of taxi fares were higher, he didn't have maintenance, & had partitions to protect himself yes a fictional show but still true

if you dont care about the 96% being exploited oh well you do have that option but you do realize you "whining" about "whiners"


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Aw Jeez said:


> Look, it doesn't matter to me what Uber charges riders - not one bit. Why should it? I DON'T CARE. Here is the Bottom Line: All I care about is, _"Can I make a profit doing this...thing?"_ Right now I can. End of story. All of you guys b!tching about oh, boo-hoo, what a terrible company Uber is, or how much they've slashed your "cut" of the fare...well...you're all free to find other work. That has always been the case here in this United States. I'm a big pro-union guy, but I honestly believe that if you're not happy in your current situation, then quit! Sooner the better. Don't complain. If ride-sharing is not worth your time, find something better to do with your time. You'll be happier; we'll be happier. Don't come on here whining like a little girl and then turning it around and attacking those who complain about your whining. Shut up, already! Some of us like this gig - for as long as it'll last, which probably won't be long.
> 
> As for our pax&#8230; I don't know. I spent eight years as a taxi driver, and now one full year doing ride-share. Countless taxi rides, 1,000+ trips for Uber, 500+ for Lyft (I started Lyft late). I look at it this way: People are paying for a service. I'm not doing people a favor by taking them to their destination - I'm charging them. Most (many?) pax can't really intellectualize the difference between a taxi and an Uber; to them it's all the same (which is true, really). "Ride-share" means something different to us than them. To us, we're giving them a ride in our personal vehicle. To them we're a taxi without the lettering and meter.
> 
> ...


Bite the hand that feeds you? I think you got that exactly backwards. We are the hands. Without US, they have nothing.

Truthfully, the two must work together to make this work. What I've seen is a one sided marriage if anything. One partner controls everything, can step out on the other, and if the aggrieved partner complains? Just leave?

How about we instead, advocate a better understanding between the two?


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

Heh. Welcome to corporate America, BigRed. Workers have *no* power. Zero. Without union representation, workers are at the mercy of their employer. Thankfully agencies like OSHA and such have been created to give workers "some" level of health and welfare protection, but the awful truth is that YOU as a worker have no say, especially if you are an independent contractor - as the courts seem to be deciding that we are. Sorry.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Aw Jeez said:


> Heh. Welcome to corporate America, BigRed. Workers have *no* power. Zero. Without union representation, workers are at the mercy of their employer. Thankfully agencies like OSHA and such have been created to give workers "some" level of health and welfare protection, but the awful truth is that YOU as a worker have no say, especially if you are an independent contractor - as the courts seem to be deciding that we are. Sorry.


You want to look at corporate America? Look at Quiznos to see what happened when Corporate took advantage of its partners.


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm not sure the Quiznos situation is directly comparable to us. We're not franchisees...we have no skin in the game other than our cars. Companies like to throw around terms like "partner." But we're not really partners. And Uber would not be the first company to go bankrupt...or, more cleverly, Chapter 11 "debt restructuring" which basically means that they don't have to pay creditors. And I think that will happen. But mostly, corporations do what they want. Making money is the FIRST order of business for a corporation. Everything else comes after. The needs of the workers is far, far down the list.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Aw Jeez said:


> I'm not sure the Quiznos situation is directly comparable to us. We're not franchisees...we have no skin in the game other than our cars. Companies like to throw around terms like "partner." But we're not really partners. And Uber would not be the first company to go bankrupt...or, more cleverly, Chapter 11 "debt restructuring" which basically means that they don't have to pay creditors. And I think that will happen. But mostly, corporations do what they want. Making money is the FIRST order of business for a corporation. Everything else comes after. The needs of the workers is far, far down the list.


I've been in corporate America a very long time. I've never seen a company (Quiznos included), that so easily could rescue itself from itself, but can't.

That's why we come here to complain. If you don't like that, you might want to take your own advise.

Just sayin.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Aw Jeez said:


> Look, it doesn't matter to me what Uber charges riders - not one bit. Why should it? I DON'T CARE. Here is the Bottom Line: All I care about is, _"Can I make a profit doing this...thing?"_ Right now I can. End of story. All of you guys b!tching about oh, boo-hoo, what a terrible company Uber is, or how much they've slashed your "cut" of the fare...well...you're all free to find other work. That has always been the case here in this United States. I'm a big pro-union guy, but I honestly believe that if you're not happy in your current situation, then quit! Sooner the better. Don't complain. If ride-sharing is not worth your time, find something better to do with your time. You'll be happier; we'll be happier. Don't come on here whining like a little girl and then turning it around and attacking those who complain about your whining. Shut up, already! Some of us like this gig - for as long as it'll last, which probably won't be long.
> 
> As for our pax&#8230; I don't know. I spent eight years as a taxi driver, and now one full year doing ride-share. Countless taxi rides, 1,000+ trips for Uber, 500+ for Lyft (I started Lyft late). I look at it this way: People are paying for a service. I'm not doing people a favor by taking them to their destination - I'm charging them. Most (many?) pax can't really intellectualize the difference between a taxi and an Uber; to them it's all the same (which is true, really). "Ride-share" means something different to us than them. To us, we're giving them a ride in our personal vehicle. To them we're a taxi without the lettering and meter.
> 
> ...


Most helicopter pilots I've met have common sense, you sir are spinning faster than the rotors. 
Uber's the one biting the hands that feeds it. It's drivers who feed the platform, without drivers uber's nothing.

People like you dare tell drivers to quit only because uber's constantly recruiting others.
A bigger problem is not drivers who quit, but drivers who learn to outsmart the algorithm and systematically drain uber's resources.

Anyhow, no company can be sustainable when the workforce is constantly looking for ways to undermine its existence.

Remember who has direct contact with customers, thus capable to poach the resources towards potential competitors. 
Did you notice that on IPO filings uber reported receding growth while loses incrrasing. A significant number of passengers are influenced by drivers to download other applications and this is a growing trend.

Uber doesn't have loyalty from neither drivers nor riders. That's a failure of management.


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

Aw Jeez said:


> I'm not sure the Quiznos situation is directly comparable to us. We're not franchisees...we have no skin in the game other than our cars. Companies like to throw around terms like "partner." But we're not really partners. And Uber would not be the first company to go bankrupt...or, more cleverly, Chapter 11 "debt restructuring" which basically means that they don't have to pay creditors. And I think that will happen. But mostly, corporations do what they want. Making money is the FIRST order of business for a corporation. Everything else comes after. The needs of the workers is far, far down the list.


haha I have all the power since the "customer" is in my back seat, everyone worthy has gotten a business card for 5+ years to schedule off app which makes me a good 500-1000 a month & im sure every city has least 100 of me,

I have the power to ignore rides so Id say over 4 years & 50,000+ ignored rides thats 50,000+ "customers" who thought a driver was 1-7 minutes away but oooppps guess they think uber Lyft are liars because its really 8+

i have the power to cancel so the few thousand people left standing having to re order another car & wait another 5+ minutes gets a bad taste in their mouth about the company which could of been avoided if the contract they sent me wasn't blank now the next driver(my competition) has to drive in from farther will get their wrath as well as a greater chance at failure because the ride costs them more

i have the power to 1 star EVERY ride I grossed less than $10 for 4+ years, making other drivers wary of the request & ignorining it thats a few hundred more poor experiences

i have the power to end ride at any time all though ive only booted 2 people

i have the power to tell least 3500 out of 4000 rides the truth as desperate drivers tend not to because theyre scared

i have the power to leave my app on even when i dont feel like driving playing ghost car & now during storms & surges just ignoring every ride as a request will come in every second that day leaving people frustrated

drivers have lots of power some just choose not to excercise it

far as im concerned uber has stolen about $16,000 from me so untilthats paid in full oh well, its their algorithm they think they can trick me & continue their games, i can pmay them & eventually in most coties they ARE running out of drivers to fool, the 5 biggest markets maybe not because of millions in population but those markets are now being regulates with caps on hiring so they cant exploit as much in them

drivers have the power to give 1star service for 1star prices so now the entire rider base will have zero issues dropping them like a bad habit if a real company ever come in the fold

at the end of the day they win because they already millionaires & billionaires off of the scam so its a moot point

but there's no way they can get away with it much longer, every single person at uber Lyft corporate belongs in a prison cell

all this bs when i could just be giving every request they send me a ride but since some"human" at this company actually thinks the app deserves more than the human oh well reap what you sew


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Aw Jeez said:


> I'm not sure the Quiznos situation is directly comparable to us. We're not franchisees...we have no skin in the game other than our cars. .


Yes, which typically cost between $10,000 - $30,000. I would say that is a pretty heavy investment actually. You can actually buy in to some franchises for less than that.

BTW I was a taxi driver too. Off and on from 2006 to late 2016 when I switched to rideshare. May I ask you how your current pay per mile and per minute rates with Uber/Lyft compare to the old taxi taxi rates?

You appear to understand how there are costs involved in us doing this:



Aw Jeez said:


> A lot of new Uber drivers focus solely on their earnings per hour while driving for Uber. What they fail to consider is that the car costs X- dollars per mile... per EVERY mile. Factor in ALL the costs over a year's worth of driving and you'll see that your car costs around $0.25 to $0.35 or so per mile.
> 
> Now, total up ALL of the miles you put on the car while Ubering...yes, including the ones you're not getting paid for. Multiply this number by your particular cost/mile and you'll see how much it cost you to work for Uber. Compare this to what you earned from Uber and you'll see just how much "profit" you made.
> 
> It's not about an hourly wage when you're using your own car for business.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/think-youre-making-money-think-again.39996/#post-524984
Since you have taxi experience I'm guessing you also understand that on average for every paid mile you have one unpaid mile. Assuming your costs are about 30 cents per mile (in the middle of the range you use above) that means that basically for every *paid* mile you have costs of about 60 cents. I believe I caught in an earlier post from you (I would have to go back and research to find it but I could be mistaken?) that the rates where you are were about 60 cents a mile. If that is the case then it seems you aren't making much of a profit either? So why are you so happy with this from a financial aspect? As the person providing the vehicle and your time and labor shouldn't you be entitled to a reasonable profit?


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

No Prisoners wrote:


> People like you dare tell drivers to quit only because uber's constantly recruiting others.
> A bigger problem is not drivers who quit, but drivers who learn to outsmart the algorithm and systematically drain uber's resources.
> 
> Anyhow, no company can be sustainable when the workforce is constantly looking for ways to undermine its existence. ​


​Well...exactly. That's it in a nutshell, isn't it? Corporations must be sustainable and Uber might not be. But that's not really *our* problem - that's the problem for the shareholders. *WE* don't get to run the company or have any say in how it's run. We can like it or not. If we don't, we can hit the road. Which brings up your first point...

I don't tell people to quit Uber because Uber can recruit faster than we can quit - which they obviously still can. I tell people to quit because we all deserve to be happy in life. And going through each day ticked-off at the company you work for and the people you interact with is certainly not a recipe for happiness or fulfillment. To continue such an endeavor seems kind of crazy to me. But what do I know? I'm just a career helicopter pilot with no common sense.

Look, Uber may not be sustainable in the long run. It may *never* make a profit. Self-driving cars may be a loooong way off. If Uber or Lyft goes out of business, will there still be a need to carry people around for money? Absolutely, just like there was in the DBU (days before Uber).

And *easyrider2020*, all of the things you mentioned hurt *you* more than they hurt Uber. Even if you ignore or cancel a ride, the customer still gets serviced by someone and Uber makes their money. So...what's the point of all your antics...other than making you feel that you're somehow "sticking it to the man?" Seems kind of childish for someone who's ostensibly doing this to make some money. We all have ways of maximizing our income doing this ride-share thing. I prefer to not go about doing it angry. YMMV.


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

Aw Jeez said:


> No Prisoners wrote:​Well...exactly. That's it in a nutshell, isn't it? Corporations must be sustainable and Uber might not be. But that's not really *our* problem - that's the problem for the shareholders. *WE* don't get to run the company or have any say in how it's run. We can like it or not. If we don't, we can hit the road. Which brings up your first point...
> 
> I don't tell people to quit Uber because Uber can recruit faster than we can quit - which they obviously still can. I tell people to quit because we all deserve to be happy in life. And going through each day ticked-off at the company you work for and the people you interact with is certainly not a recipe for happiness or fulfillment. To continue such an endeavor seems kind of crazy to me. But what do I know? I'm just a career helicopter pilot with no common sense.
> 
> ...


hurts me? sorry i passed 3rd grade math its simple

$1-2 loss driving there & cancelling i dont drive farther than 2 miles from my bed to get the details of my contract

if i take the ride & its less than 10 miles i lose $2+ instead of less than $2 as well as not being available for a legally paying ride

ill be back in the bed by the time the next ant who is not local has to drive farther in & take a bigger loss, so hell avoid the area or churn out cuz hes driving for free

within an hour or 2 sometimes minutes ill get the $45+65xl ride i want "independent contractor" style

but this is 1 outta 10 rides now most pax respond to my pre text before i leave my spot to go to my car, those that dont respond usually get cancelled on, 90% of my business is the same 9 hotels & im fine with 2-3 $45-65+ rides per day, they never going anywhere & drivers can't afford to live in my area so their costs are higher from idling or driving in circles

but your right 10 uber lyfts could cancel & some desperate ant will still get them faster & cheaper than a cab but the experience is worse than cab especially when these people are going to work,biz meeting, or in a hurry and doh cancel 5+ more minute wait for you

i never would use the service but if youre waiting 5 minutes about to exit and all of a sudden now gotta wait more thats gotta suck & the next driver has to hear about it or get rated bad cuz of it thats win win baby lol

$4 is equivalent to spitting in my face & stealing $4 dollars out of my pocket i respect myself more than that

didn't you state all you care about is if you make money? well thats how i get down too

whose angry? its comical to me kinda frustrating it has to be that way but oh well i just cant comprehend aside from the bribes how they get away with it

now if im stuck with a $4-$8 ride yes i get angry because an app just human trafficked me & a stranger just stole from me but that passes and is rare because i excercize my independent contractor & human rights


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Aw Jeez said:


> No Prisoners wrote:
> 
> Well...exactly. That's it in a nutshell, isn't it? Corporations must be sustainable and Uber might not be. But that's not really *our* problem - that's the problem for the shareholders. *WE* don't get to run the company or have any say in how it's run. We can like it or not. If we don't, we can hit the road. Which brings up your first point...
> 
> ...


You're wrong sir. One of the highest costs to uber's revenue is related to constantly recruiting new drivers to maintain the harmonious flow from demand. Drivers who quit no longer disrupt the flow, yet drivers like our colleague create disruption and resources have to be redirected. 
Enough drivers can cause havoc to the algorithm's ability to maintain flow effectively. 
This is a threat to the system.


----------



## Whynotsteve (Apr 25, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> We complain about the paxes and uber because we occasionally get screwed by them. If they were letting us make $40 an hour and everyone tipped like a taxi there wouldnt be so many complaints. There's nowhere else to go to complain...


People that have the skills to make $40 an hour are doing whatever makes them $40 an hour.

If you could make that you would be doing it and not complaInning on a forum.

Rideshare does not command $40 an hour for the skill set required. Tats just ridiculous.



Stephen Uno said:


> Your message make sense at the beginning but then at the end I lost interest. Every job give a raise....... Gas price going up and rate going down. Deactivation without fact event though they said not guilty until....., rider want free rides and lie about drivers etc. not everyone gonna be like Mr captain. Everyone have a choice of what to do with their life rather than telling people how stupid their life is just because they voice their opinion. Every man have a right to their point of view and if you don't like it don't post.


It is not a correct statement to say every job gives a raise. You earn raises at a job.

This is not a job. You are not an Uber employee.

You want to make more? Go earn more. That's what a self employed contractor does....

Or.....

Go get a job...


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

Whynotsteve said:


> People that have the skills to make $40 an hour are doing whatever makes them $40 an hour.
> 
> If you could make that you would be doing it and not complaInning on a forum.
> 
> Rideshare does not command $40 an hour for the skill set required. Tats just ridiculous.


no whats ridiculous is the app making more than the human without any of the risks, none of the time, and hardly any of the costs

whats ridiculous is the app "earning" 50-90% of the fare

whats ridiculous is the app thinks it deserves $25 an hour for the airport rides i do

.60 per mile 1975 can rates in 2019 is ridiculous

1971 minimum fares of $2-4 gross is ridiculous

90% of the blank contracts they send are ridiculous

spending billions on scooters that last 23 days & end up in scrap heaps when you could buy every human on the planet that wanted a scooter one is ridiculous

flying cars is ridiculous

a 50+K non existent magical self driving robots decades away from reality being cheaper than paying grandpa simpson, apu, otto $2 a ride in a 5K hoopty is ridiculous

the ex ceo buying a 37 million dollar condo not being charged with embezzlement is ridiculous

the current ceo making 50+ million a year off of human trafficking without being arrested is ridiculous

a cab company needing 1/2 a million square feet of office space in the most expensive zip code for real estate at golden states new arena is misiuse of funds & ridiculous

paying labor with points, "free" school that isnt free, badges, stars, starbucks bogo coupons instead of money is ridiculous

lying for years about tips being included is ridiculous

telling drivers theyll make more money by decreasing their pay 20% is ridiculous doing it 4 more times is beyond ridiculous

middlmen/finders fee are 10% thats how it's always been the app wont stop till it gets 99.9% of the fare because the entire "company" is ridiculous


----------



## Whynotsteve (Apr 25, 2019)

easyrider2020 said:


> b
> no whats ridiculous is the app making more than the human without any of the risks, none of the time, and hardly any of the costs
> 
> whats ridiculous is the app "earning" 50-90% of the fare
> ...


You answers are obviously completely ignorant of the business costs involved as well as the risk to the company.

Not even worth debating....


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

Whynotsteve said:


> You answers are obviously completely ignorant of the business costs involved as well as the risk to the company.
> 
> Not even worth debating....


you mean cocaine & hookers & mansions & riding around in uber black with prositutes on the companies expense account?

then dont just ad hominem like you did i produced facts

instead of taking $1-2 profit on 15+ million rides a day & growing they choose to blow money fast on flying magical robots so they can launder & shuffle money between friends instead of legally paying labor

they have no risk they already cashed out wtf they care if they go out of business

the app is easily cloneable & pax scale can cover server calls


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Whynotsteve said:


> People that have the skills to make $40 an hour are doing whatever makes them $40 an hour.
> 
> If you could make that you would be doing it and not complaInning on a forum.
> 
> ...


Thanks, now why are you here? Why does people trying to make things better upset you so?



Whynotsteve said:


> You answers are obviously completely ignorant of the business costs involved as well as the risk to the company.
> 
> Not even worth debating....


The risk costs? The drivers are far greater.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Uber now doing Uber submarine. Here's an idea with millions of potential riders from Cuba who can upon landing can be recruited. Wait Trump changed the wet foot dry foot rule. Sorry Uber.
Uber Raft.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Whole other different topic, how you deal with that side of the evil crop world has nothing to do with wages...why do people always want to use gripes as an excuse for wage adjustment. People are always trying to get over on others, if your gf can't hang she can drive Uber and drive at a loss. Different playing fields. ER nurse is not a bad job, she is lucky. The one as an Uber driver discussed is animosity and that always comes back to pay, nobody cares how hard a career is if you can afford to live and woohoo go on vacation, lol. You want to talk "hard" and "shitty"? Go to a third world country, stupid reply to even begin with dude.


With companies like Uber and Lyft, we are BECOMING a Third World country.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Whynotsteve said:


> People that have the skills to make $40 an hour are doing whatever makes them $40 an hour.
> 
> If you could make that you would be doing it and not complaInning on a forum.
> 
> ...


Fortunately millions of disgruntled drivers have a second job making sure uber's perception suffers irreparable damage. 
This second job is working and Wallstreet taken notice. Focusing on riders and politicians, and most importantly help by media outlets drivers can effectively deteriorate uber's image.
Hence the stock value keeps dropping. 
It's very simple. Drivers must concentrate on taking the stock down. For every point drop uber's valuation reduced by $180 million. 
That's how drivers best retaliate and make sure insiders and trolls don't have much left when restricted stocks can be sold.


----------



## Stephen Uno (Jan 17, 2018)

Whynotsteve said:


> People that have the skills to make $40 an hour are doing whatever makes them $40 an hour.
> 
> If you could make that you would be doing it and not complaInning on a forum.
> 
> ...


I have a degree in shipping and export management. But I respect the fact that not everyone is fortune. If I have to use my car, car gas, insurance etc... I do deserve a say. I probably see your ass complaining here pretty soon.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Stephen Uno said:


> I have a degree in shipping and export management. But I respect the fact that not everyone is fortune. If I have to use my car, car gas, insurance etc... I do deserve a say. I probably see your ass complaining here pretty soon.


Brilliant!! ?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

1. Fictitious complaints leading to deactivation with no recourse 

2. 20 minute pings leading to $3 fairs

3. Riders being charged high surges, drivers getting peanuts

4. Rideshare companies threatening to deactivate drivers for simply turning off apps. 

I could go on and on and on. 

Now, what was the question again?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Whynotsteve said:


> People that have the skills to make $40 an hour are doing whatever makes them $40 an hour.
> 
> If you could make that you would be doing it and not complaInning on a forum.
> 
> ...


The consistent abuse of drivers is a big part of the - $80 billion haircut in valuation of Uber's stock . 
So in the spirit of increasing driver's satisfaction for their great efforts, I encourage all to relentlessly continue to expose uber's labor abuses. Take away the rewards insiders receive for supporting a dysfunctional system. Delude the stock value by eroding perception.


----------



## Joethemechanic (May 20, 2019)

Whynotsteve said:


> Rideshare does not command $40 an hour for the skill set required. Tats just ridiculous.


You don't start a business to make a wage for your time
You need to also make a profit on things like facilities, equipment, risk, insurance, accounting, bookkeeping, regulatory compliance, etc.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Aw Jeez said:


> Look, it doesn't matter to me what Uber charges riders - not one bit. Why should it? I DON'T CARE. Here is the Bottom Line: All I care about is, _"Can I make a profit doing this...thing?"_ Right now I can. End of story. All of you guys b!tching about oh, boo-hoo, what a terrible company Uber is, or how much they've slashed your "cut" of the fare...well...you're all free to find other work. That has always been the case here in this United States. I'm a big pro-union guy, but I honestly believe that if you're not happy in your current situation, then quit! Sooner the better. Don't complain. If ride-sharing is not worth your time, find something better to do with your time. You'll be happier; we'll be happier. Don't come on here whining like a little girl and then turning it around and attacking those who complain about your whining. Shut up, already! Some of us like this gig - for as long as it'll last, which probably won't be long.
> 
> As for our pax&#8230; I don't know. I spent eight years as a taxi driver, and now one full year doing ride-share. Countless taxi rides, 1,000+ trips for Uber, 500+ for Lyft (I started Lyft late). I look at it this way: People are paying for a service. I'm not doing people a favor by taking them to their destination - I'm charging them. Most (many?) pax can't really intellectualize the difference between a taxi and an Uber; to them it's all the same (which is true, really). "Ride-share" means something different to us than them. To us, we're giving them a ride in our personal vehicle. To them we're a taxi without the lettering and meter.
> 
> ...


You're a pissed off cab driver.
LMAO


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Stephen Uno said:


> I have a that started with one SUV and now he has over 30 cars including suv. Your life is your Visio. And not age.





BigRedDriver said:


> Thanks, now why are you here? Why does people trying to make things better upset you so?
> 
> 
> The risk costs? The drivers are far greater.


 I'm betting the state is repairing the bridge he lives under and/or he was a driver that is mad about having been deactivated...


----------



## Joethemechanic (May 20, 2019)

Stephen Uno said:


> that somehow seem to make gobs of money buy their limos
> I have a that started with one SUV and now he has over 30 cars including suv. Your life is your Visio. And not age.


Front for a drug operation, just like all these limo companies that make gobs of money but their cars don't go out much


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

Joethemechanic said:


> You want to explain how they did an end run around the MC# and the PUC# that everyone else in the for hire transportation industry need in order to operate legally? It looks to me like they did it by snookering people who are ignorant about the law into unknowingly breaking the law. That would explain the constant need for fresh meat. It seems like they purposely target people who don't know interstate and intrastate operating authority is even a thing


So, you don't want to answer why you are involved?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Maybe this might help understand. The most comprehensive analysis of Uber.
> "UBER'S PATH OF DESTRUCTION"
> 
> 
> ...


 A great comprehensive insightful article. Uber is simply the soup du jour of a failing corporate America. I'm just happy to have a seat at the table to watch while the company goes down the tubes, and to celebrate it's fall all the way down.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

No Prisoners said:


> Someone must be paying this dude for posting over 40 comments on this thread in less than 24 hours. He definitely has to have a purpose or off his leds.
> 
> 
> Sorry meant someone else


It happens. I didn't even notice at first.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

Aw Jeez said:


> I'm not sure which Forum category this belongs, but I'll put it here.
> 
> It constantly amazes me to read on these pages the words of drivers who genuinely hold our passengers in contempt. It's like, some drivers feel that our pax are abusing us just by using our service! I struggle to understand it. For without our passeng...err, customers, we wouldn't have a job. So why the bitterness toward our riders? Is it their fault that they need to go from Point A to Point B and choose to do it with a ride-share service? I used to drive a taxi; I know how crappy cab service is here in my town if you need a ride and you're not: 1) at the airport, or 2) on the Navy Base.
> 
> ...


A lot of us are in markets where pings are growing more and more infrequent and then you finally get a ride and it's just a few miles earning you $5 at best AND you throw in a rude demanding pax or pax who complains in the app so u have no clue which ride or what day its all doesn't make us want to be nice to anyone. I bite my lip during rides but I'm not going to put up with shit not worth it.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

RideshareDog said:


> A lot of us are in markets where pings are growing more and more infrequent and then you finally get a ride and it's just a few miles earning you $5 at best AND you throw in a rude demanding pax or pax who complains in the app so u have no clue which ride or what day its all doesn't make us want to be nice to anyone. I bite my lip during rides but I'm not going to put up with shit not worth it.


U/L needs to decide whether we are employees, and treat us as such, or contractors, which they claim we are.

Trying to have it both ways is what makes 90% of the frustration for drivers.


----------



## I Drank Your Milkshake (May 10, 2019)

Aw Jeez said:


> I'm not sure which Forum category this belongs, but I'll put it here.
> 
> It constantly amazes me to read on these pages the words of drivers who genuinely hold our passengers in contempt. It's like, some drivers feel that our pax are abusing us just by using our service! I struggle to understand it. For without our passeng...err, customers, we wouldn't have a job. So why the bitterness toward our riders? Is it their fault that they need to go from Point A to Point B and choose to do it with a ride-share service? I used to drive a taxi; I know how crappy cab service is here in my town if you need a ride and you're not: 1) at the airport, or 2) on the Navy Base.
> 
> ...


You are retired? Are any of your kids or grandchildren rideshare drivers? If no then why do you care? Don't you have a colonoscopy to plan? Or an early bird dinner to hint so you can complain and get an addition 20% off?



NOXDriver said:


> People who Uber as a living have made some pretty crappy decisions. Would rather live in a car than seek shelter for free, or accept assistance, etc.
> 
> Pride is one thing, but stupid economic decisions is another. Some people simply suck at life. And have little to no motivation to improve, because making changes for the better IS HARD. Why do hard things when they can Uber, sleep in a car and post online with free wifi from the local fast food joint?
> 
> ...


Uber is slavery that can be cured by just deleting the app.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I Drank Your Milkshake said:


> You are retired? Are any of your kids or grandchildren rideshare drivers? If no then why do you care? Don't you have a colonoscopy to plan? Or an early bird dinner to hint so you can complain and get an addition 20% off?
> 
> 
> Uber is slavery that can be cured by just deleting the app.


Troll


----------



## Joethemechanic (May 20, 2019)

DirtyRead said:


> So, you don't want to answer why you are involved?





DirtyRead said:


> So, you don't want to answer why you are involved?


Because I can


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Simply stating a fact about what really matters to trolls makes a most powerful statement. Uber's valuation currently over $75 billion bellow the hype and hope scam they tried pulling on public investors.
> Just today uber lost another $80 million in valuation.
> For every point the stock drops Uber's valuation falls $180 million.
> All drivers should take advantage of every opportunity to spread negative information about Uber with the goal that insider trolls cash out as little as possible when the restricted period to sell their stock ends.
> ...


How ironic. You're easily the biggest troll here.


----------



## Stephen Uno (Jan 17, 2018)

Joethemechanic said:


> Front for a drug operation, just like all these limo companies that make gobs of money but their cars don't go out much


I apologize for my post. I meant to say I I know someone who started Uber back in a while ago and now he has lots of car plus SUV from renting his cars and paying more used cars. So life is all about your vision and no what you do.


----------



## Codyboy1 (May 21, 2018)

I'm a former taxi driver. I drive black and suv. Occasionally I will turn in x to try to get to the airport to get a special of mine. If I accept a trip, they will get my best. But to myself, I wonder how these same people that paid 50$ ten years ago for am airport ride, take an x which is half the price, and then not tip. Uber has set rates on x and pool and prices egocentric do not reflect the cost to operate a vehicle let alone make a profit. And don't give me free market bs, because uber is not the free market. I have a4.97 rating, 6 years over 7000 trips


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

New drivers dont understand and cant check their uber fare to see uber is taking between %38 and %55 of fares.
Most of them they dont know how much uber pays them per miles and minutes.


----------



## Joethemechanic (May 20, 2019)

haji said:


> New drivers dont understand and cant check their uber fare to see uber is taking between %38 and %55 of fares.
> Most of them they dont know how much uber pays them per miles and minutes.


Owner operators who lease their trucks to a trucking company get about 75% if they are pulling their own trailer and 65% if they are pulling a company owned trailer. And that is with the company providing insurance, covering fuel tax reports, and a few other odds and ends.

Oh yeah forgot the big one. The owner operators in trucking are operating under the company they lease to's MC# and PUC#. Uber has no operating authority, they just con their drivers into operating illegally


----------



## RogueErik (Feb 20, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> People who Uber as a living have made some pretty crappy decisions. Would rather live in a car than seek shelter for free, or accept assistance, etc.
> 
> I may start to chuckle softly as I think of the poor slobs who have to churn out 16 hour days on Uber because they refuse to get a real job.


Your premise is flawed. I hope you never get into a position that some drivers find themselves in (not most but some). Enjoy flying for a couple hours a day, enjoy driving if you want to but to pretend you know some peoples' situation and laugh about it? Poor slob? Watch out for Karma, she's cold as ice...


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

Aw Jeez said:


> I'm not sure which Forum category this belongs, but I'll put it here.
> 
> It constantly amazes me to read on these pages the words of drivers who genuinely hold our passengers in contempt. It's like, some drivers feel that our pax are abusing us just by using our service! I struggle to understand it. For without our passeng...err, customers, we wouldn't have a job. So why the bitterness toward our riders? Is it their fault that they need to go from Point A to Point B and choose to do it with a ride-share service? I used to drive a taxi; I know how crappy cab service is here in my town if you need a ride and you're not: 1) at the airport, or 2) on the Navy Base.
> 
> ...


Ask Walmart of kmart employee what they think of their customers. In many cases they call customers cockroaches. In bottom feeding sub-min wage retail/service jobs, workers hate customers.
The only customers one will like is when you are a consultant on $100/hr - then you like and enjoy the time with customers.
Don't ask anyone on $12/hr to like their work or customers.
If every trip you got $100. you will love driving uber. If you get trip after trip of $5.
That's why everyone's pissed off they are stuck earning min $ with no hope of a better future.
It's sad, but it is what it is.
Only way out is to pull yourself out, learn, take a chance, start a business.


----------



## Joethemechanic (May 20, 2019)

"Get a job"

That's kind of like when they created that program in WV where they were going to teach all those displaced workers to code. It sounded good when the news reported on it.

The reality, is all the grants, loans, and other sources of free money got spent on drunken orgies by the big shots. They hired some schmucks as teachers that knew about as much about coding as the displaced workers they were supposed to teach. And it was a big free money party until the free money ran out.

Get a real job = Learn to code


----------



## bluesky3000 (May 25, 2019)

Look at how many bitter ******s there are running around dude, thats why democracy have failed... Too many idiots out there trying to kill themselves by destroying their own jobs


----------



## Joethemechanic (May 20, 2019)

bluesky3000 said:


> Look at how many bitter @@@@@@s there are running around dude, thats why democracy have failed... Too many idiots out there trying to kill themselves by destroying their own jobs


Walter Reuther is going to tell you what he thinks about that.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

BuckleUp said:


> Ask Walmart of kmart employee what they think of their customers. In many cases they call customers cockroaches. In bottom feeding sub-min wage retail/service jobs, workers hate customers.
> The only customers one will like is when you are a consultant on $100/hr - then you like and enjoy the time with customers.
> Don't ask anyone on $12/hr to like their work or customers.
> If every trip you got $100. you will love driving uber. If you get trip after trip of $5.
> ...


No I have liked lots of the customers from every job I've had from low pay to good pay. What are get paid or tipped is not what makes me like or dislike someone


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

bluesky3000 said:


> Look at how many bitter @@@@@@s there are running around dude, thats why democracy have failed... Too many idiots out there trying to kill themselves by destroying their own jobs


Another new troll blood sucking leach desperately rushing in here. Not destroying the job, remember drivers are not employees. Destroying the stock value so there's nothing for you to cash out in 6 months. 
Did you see the $70 billion haircut in valuation from $120 billion hype and hope crap you guys were fetching. Now stock can barely stay over $40.
How may times per day do you check the stock price. Probably can't sleep thinking about it. 
Enjoy your Chinese water torture chamber.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Another new troll blood sucking leach desperately rushing in here. Not destroying the job, remember drivers are not employees. Destroying the stock value so there's nothing for you to cash out in 6 months.
> Did you see the $70 billion haircut in valuation from $120 billion hype and hope crap you guys were fetching. Now stock can barely stay over $40.
> How may times per day do you check the stock price. Probably can't sleep thinking about it.
> Enjoy your Chinese water torture chamber.


Remember, some people like being spanked.
That is what keeps sadists in business.



bluesky3000 said:


> Look at how many bitter @@@@@@s there are running around dude, thats why democracy have failed... Too many idiots out there trying to kill themselves by destroying their own jobs


Democracy have failed because of not or if not too?


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

sending a blank contract to a desperate or ignorant senior citizen, immigrant, american, or any human that requires them to drive 10 miles to get the details of their contract only to find out they're going an .8 of a mile up to 5 miles & only pays you $3-4 gross is HUMAN TRAFFICKING.

uber lyft send 15+ million of these blank contracts per day.

its not a job

some here are blessed to know how to avoid these blank slavery attempts many (96%) are not. to think nobody at a "company" the just went public at a still ridiculous 60 billion dollar valuation doesn't know door to door delivery of thousands of pounds within minutes costs more than the $2 net they pay human labor is not only insulting its criminal

these are peoples grandparents they are exploiting, immigrants, desperate. ..


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

easyrider2020 said:


> sending a blank contract to a desperate or ignorant senior citizen, immigrant, american, or any human that requires them to drive 10 miles to get the details of their contract only to find out they're going an .8 of a mile up to 5 miles & only pays you $3-4 gross is HUMAN TRAFFICKING.
> 
> uber lyft send 15+ million of these blank contracts per day.
> 
> ...


A huge welcome to this new member. ? Well said.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

easyrider2020 said:


> sending a blank contract to a desperate or ignorant senior citizen, immigrant, american, or any human that requires them to drive 10 miles to get the details of their contract only to find out they're going an .8 of a mile up to 5 miles & only pays you $3-4 gross is HUMAN TRAFFICKING.
> 
> uber lyft send 15+ million of these blank contracts per day.
> 
> ...


It's been my biggest complaint from the get go.

These companies want us to act like employees, while calling us contractors.

Just tell us the job income before we accept the job. It's not rocket science.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> It's been my biggest complaint from the get go.
> 
> These companies want us to act like employees, while calling us contractors.
> 
> Just tell us the job income before we accept the job. It's not rocket science.


Come over and trim my palm trees, I'll tell you how much you're going to get paid when you're finished m'kay?



BigRedDriver said:


> It's been my biggest complaint from the get go.
> 
> These companies want us to act like employees, while calling us contractors.
> 
> Just tell us the job income before we accept the job. It's not rocket science.


You'll get nothing-AND LIKE IT!

(beatings will continue until attitude improves)


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Come over and trim my palm trees, I'll tell you how much you're going to get paid when you're finished m'kay?


Better. A hooker pool service. 1st guy pays her whatever after the BJ, 2nd, 3rd,4th,just 50 cents extra each. Then she has to take pictures of stains and copy of invoice for cleanup for reimbursement. If she complaints she's a commie.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

easyrider2020 said:


> sending a blank contract to a desperate or ignorant senior citizen, immigrant, american, or any human that requires them to drive 10 miles to get the details of their contract only to find out they're going an .8 of a mile up to 5 miles & only pays you $3-4 gross is HUMAN TRAFFICKING.
> 
> uber lyft send 15+ million of these blank contracts per day.
> 
> ...


Human trafficking? You are hilarious. Seriously I mean it you should write for the Simpsons. Make the Simpsons funny again! Human trafficking! Love it.



Wolfgang Faust said:


> Come over and trim my palm trees, I'll tell you how much you're going to get paid when you're finished m'kay?
> 
> 
> You'll get nothing-AND LIKE IT!
> ...


You can see what you will make before you do the job.


----------



## Joethemechanic (May 20, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Better. A hooker pool service. 1st guy pays her whatever after the BJ, 2nd, 3rd,4th,just 50 cents extra each. Then she has to take pictures of stains and copy of invoice for cleanup for reimbursement. If she complaints she's a commie.


"A red is any son-of-a-***** that wants thirty cents an hour when we're payin' twenty-five! " -- John Steinbeck The Grapes of Wrath


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Better. A hooker pool service. 1st guy pays her whatever after the BJ, 2nd, 3rd,4th,just 50 cents extra each. Then she has to take pictures of stains and copy of invoice for cleanup for reimbursement. If she complaints she's a commie.


Your post is gross but surprisingly it has one benefit because it shows everyone how your mind works.


----------



## Paulaner (May 20, 2018)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Because 15% of them abuse the system and try to see what they can get away with. They don't think they bought an A to B trip, they think they purchased a dancing monkey that will wait for them to do their shopping, take their friend home too, fit seven passengers in your car, drink a beer, while asking your personal opinions about life and reporting you if they don't agree with them. Oh yeah, and they ask for the aux cord for three minute rides.
> 
> For 85% of passengers, God bless them. For the other 15%, I'd rather clean toilets where I know I might not die because of idiots in my car and the dangers of the highway.


If this were a Sunday morning sermon, you'd be getting a giant 'Amen!' from me. I met a lot of nice people when I was driving, including a psychic, a lady who was bravely battling breast cancer and an ESPN radio announcer. It was the other 25% that ruined it. Uber cutting the pay is the cherry on top of the sundae. So happy I quit driving.


----------



## Joethemechanic (May 20, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Your post is gross but surprisingly it has one benefit because it shows everyone how your mind works.


I was picturing her getting spit roasted


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

The battle rages on!!!


----------



## Trekplayer (Sep 22, 2017)

Aw Jeez said:


> I'm not sure which Forum category this belongs, but I'll put it here.
> 
> It constantly amazes me to read on these pages the words of drivers who genuinely hold our passengers in contempt. It's like, some drivers feel that our pax are abusing us just by using our service! I struggle to understand it. For without our passeng...err, customers, we wouldn't have a job. So why the bitterness toward our riders? Is it their fault that they need to go from Point A to Point B and choose to do it with a ride-share service? I used to drive a taxi; I know how crappy cab service is here in my town if you need a ride and you're not: 1) at the airport, or 2) on the Navy Base.
> 
> ...


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Maybe
It’s
The
Low
Pay


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Whynotsteve said:


> People that have the skills to make $40 an hour are doing whatever makes them $40 an hour.


I'm not. Coming out of a really rough chapter in my life and driving is getting me back around people again while also earning money.

It's a stepping stone for me.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> I'm not. Coming out of a really rough chapter in my life and driving is getting me back around people again while also earning money.
> 
> It's a stepping stone for me.


Good. You're doing it right by using Uber to meet your goals instead of letting Uber use you.


----------



## TheRoad-fredandethel (May 25, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> People who Uber as a living have made some pretty crappy decisions. Would rather live in a car than seek shelter for free, or accept assistance, etc.
> 
> Pride is one thing, but stupid economic decisions is another. Some people simply suck at life. And have little to no motivation to improve, because making changes for the better IS HARD. Why do hard things when they can Uber, sleep in a car and post online with free wifi from the local fast food joint?
> 
> ...


Apparently, you haven't considered those "poor slobs" who have tried for years (and are still trying) to "get a real job" yet for whatever 'ism' or reason haven't been able to.


----------



## Joethemechanic (May 20, 2019)

I was a rebel from the day I left school
Grew my hair long and broke all the rules
I'd sit and listen to my records all day
With big ambitions of where I could play
My parents taught me what life was about
So I grew up the type they warned me about
They said my friends were just a unruly mob
*And I should, get a haircut and get a real job*
Get a haircut and get a real job
Clean your act up and dont be a slob
Get it together like your big brother Bob
Why dont you, get a haircut and get a real job
I even tried that nine to five scene
I told myself that it was all a bad dream
I found a band with some good songs to play
Now I party all night and sleep all day
I met this chick, she was my number one fan
She took me home to meet her mommy and dad
They took one look at me and said, "Oh my god!
Get a haircut and get a real job!"
(Get a real job, why dont you get a real job,
get a real job, why dont you get a real job)
I hit the bigtime with my rock and roll band
The future's brighter now then I ever planned
I'm ten times richer then my big brother Bob
He's got a haricut and got a real job
(Get a real job, why dont you get a real job,
get a real job, why dont you get a real job)

PbAoXw_DqvM[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I'm not. Coming out of a really rough chapter in my life and driving is getting me back around people again while also earning money.
> 
> It's a stepping stone for me.


Same here.
Was millionaire 
Now I'm a thousandaire


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Aw Jeez said:


> The drivers who don't like this "job" and who don't like Uber and who feel animosity towards our passengers should really, really find something else to do with their lives. Seriously. I mean, life might not always be easy, but it's not all that hard. Unless you're stupid. Then it's really hard.


I think, like with so many things Uber-related, it all depends on your market. If you live in NYC or LA, your typical passenger is going to have a much different attitude than somebody in Sioux Falls,SD or Davenport, IA. There's no doubt some passengers are "entitled paxholes" just looking for a free ride, and they don't care who they have con to get it. I've experienced that personally more than once.

There are also plenty of rideshare drivers who have terrible dispositions, and probably shouldn't be working in any role where public interaction is the primary duty. I'm lucky that 90% of my passengers are really cool people who seem grateful that I can drive them to their destination. The other 10% are annoying morons who can really ruin your day...if you're not able to compartmentalize such behavior.

Uber isn't a good full-time career, and it isn't a good place to meet your next soul mate. As long as you can keep those two things front-and-center when doing this job, most days seem like a piece of cake.


----------



## Joethemechanic (May 20, 2019)

rkozy said:


> and it isn't a good place to meet your next soul mate.


You never know, you could meet some hot pole dancer with a whole slew of DUIs that doesn't drive anymore


----------



## Peter Vann (Jun 30, 2017)

jhearcht said:


> UBERing is not a career path, it's a temporary dead-end employment, like pizza delivery. If you want cost-of-living raises, you need to get into a different line of work.
> 
> The original poster expressed his opinion. If you don't like it, exit. :smiles:


 Actually I think we are allowed to express opinions that are contrary to the OP. Just saying.

That said, even though this is a dead end job at least as a full-time job, not as a part-time job so much, there is nothing wrong with you expressing concerns about the pay going down as the costs of doing this job go up.


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

Peter Vann said:


> Actually I think we are allowed to express opinions that are contrary to the OP. Just saying.
> 
> That said, even though this is a dead end job at least as a full-time job, not as a part-time job so much, there is nothing wrong with you expressing concerns about the pay going down as the costs of doing this job go up.


Spot on! Unfortunately there are some whose opinions (like the ops) that come off being very contentious.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

I do about 15 trips a week. Most are a joy. Ruralish area. 

When I drove in Denver it was 70ish trips a week and most people were goons. 

I make about 60% in those 15 trips vs the 70 Denver trips. Mileage rate of over $1.30/mile and longer trips. It is a triangle of three small cities. Quite a few 15+ mile trips. 

If they cut the rates I’ll probably stop driving/cherry pick.


----------



## clmre (Apr 17, 2017)

Aw Jeez said:


> I'm not sure which Forum category this belongs, but I'll put it here.
> 
> It constantly amazes me to read on these pages the words of drivers who genuinely hold our passengers in contempt. It's like, some drivers feel that our pax are abusing us just by using our service! I struggle to understand it. For without our passeng...err, customers, we wouldn't have a job. So why the bitterness toward our riders? Is it their fault that they need to go from Point A to Point B and choose to do it with a ride-share service? I used to drive a taxi; I know how crappy cab service is here in my town if you need a ride and you're not: 1) at the airport, or 2) on the Navy Base.
> 
> ...


so should you friend, too old to do anything else, all out of options, pointing fingers at younger drivers who dont want to end up like yourself...


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

Uber/Lyft = corruption/greed/poverty


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

bluesky3000 said:


> Look at how many bitter @@@@@@s there are running around dude, thats why democracy have failed... Too many idiots out there trying to kill themselves by destroying their own jobs


Democracy was overrun by corporate money. And then corporate America failed.


----------



## jhearcht (Feb 16, 2018)

My3centsSuperbowl said:


> Spot on! Unfortunately there are some whose opinions (like the ops) that come off being very contentious.


The "contention" seems to be over different expectations (opinions) of the UBER occupation. Some of us view it merely as an easy-entry/easy-exit "side gig" similar to pizza delivery, with no expectations of benefits or career path. Others seem to think of UBERing as a traditional taxi job, with some minimal benefits and no career ladder. Even more optimistic (or naive) drivers are contending that UBER ought to be an old-fashioned life-time job for a big benevolent stable firm, with a generous benefits package, an upward career path, and long-term job security. The latter take a moralistic view of the evil corporations exploiting their over-worked under-paid minions.

Those were the good old days, like when my daddy worked in a steel mill for many years, and enjoyed a blue-collar benefits package won only after long contentious battles between the capitalists in an out-of-state head office, and the socialist steelworkers union. Unfortunately, the factory is now a thousand acre campus of empty rusting steel buildings. And the steel-making jobs have all gone to China, where the workers have socialist job security, but labor for capitalist minimum wages. "The times, they are a changin"  :frown:

https://www.forbes.com/sites/lizrya...aring-what-does-it-mean-for-you/#63934ea72173
https://www.epi.org/publication/wha...kers-power-has-been-eroded-by-policy-actions/
https://hbr.org/2016/05/what-platforms-do-differently-than-traditional-businesses
PS__Traditional factory-worker labor unions are fading away as the factories themselves are shuttered or automated. So how would a union for the virtual-reality tech industry work? Some socialists are currently working on that question.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

losiglow said:


> I think the bad attitude comes from drivers that started when rates were better. I started about 2.5 years ago when mileage rates were about $0.90/mile and $0.08/minute. With those rates, you were easily looking at about $1.00/mile. Now, with rates at $0.58/mile and $0.15/minute, I normally see about $0.75/mile. Also, they nerfed surge which is just insult to injury.
> 
> I still drive for several reasons. I have the time, my costs are low when it comes to maintenance and repairs (do it myself, repairs are minor and rare) depreciation (my car has 200K on it so I'm not exactly losing value too quickly...) and I'm still making about the same as I was before because I've garnered some better tactics for driving in my area. Uber adding tips through the app has also helped. So my $/hr. is about the same as it was before, if not better. But I can see why many drivers are resentful.


When I started the rate was $1.90 per mile, and I forgot what the timed rate was. My cut was 80% of that. It's definitely declined. I think now that they are a public company, they will be forced to raise rates, and they will do it slowly. whether that translates to more money for drivers, that remains to be seen. They should, of course.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

easyrider2020 said:


> sending a blank contract to a desperate or ignorant senior citizen, immigrant, american, or any human that requires them to drive 10 miles to get the details of their contract only to find out they're going an .8 of a mile up to 5 miles & only pays you $3-4 gross is HUMAN TRAFFICKING.
> 
> uber lyft send 15+ million of these blank contracts per day.
> 
> ...





easyrider2020 said:


> sorry minimum fare is $4 now & still $5 short for me


No sorry, in my market minimum fare is $2.40.

That might be a fair price for a one mile ride on the handlebars of my bicycle, but certainly not adequate compensation for any ride given with one's personal automobile that costs the owner of said vehicle anywhere between $0.25-$0.55 per mile to operate, depending on the area, type of car, and after all expenses.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Joethemechanic (May 20, 2019)

jhearcht said:


> Those were the good old days, like when my daddy worked in a steel mill for many years, and enjoyed a blue-collar benefits package


Yeah, my dad too. He's 91 now and over my life the differences in our experiences working have lead to lots of arguments. He says stuff like "A company can't fire you for refusing to do something that is unsafe", or "They have to pay you overtime after 40". When I try to tell him that world doesn't exist anymore he refuses to believe it. I've been in business with a decent sized truck repair shop for quite a few years now. I got lucky and bought a big piece of industrial property when the market was bottomed out and all the local industry was in poor shape. Now we are in a mecca of brand new super sized warehouses and distribution centers. Now it's starting to be the right time to own a truck repair shop in my area. They are even building a huge Loves truck stop about 1/2 mile down my street.

But like anything else it's been huge headaches. My dad is of the opinion I should just give it all up, stop being stressed and just go get a job for some big corp with the decent pay and benefits. Then again I don't think he realizes I'm pushing 60 and not 20 anymore.


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

Aw Jeez said:


> I'm not sure which Forum category this belongs, but I'll put it here.
> 
> It constantly amazes me to read on these pages the words of drivers who genuinely hold our passengers in contempt. It's like, some drivers feel that our pax are abusing us just by using our service! I struggle to understand it. For without our passeng...err, customers, we wouldn't have a job. So why the bitterness toward our riders? Is it their fault that they need to go from Point A to Point B and choose to do it with a ride-share service? I used to drive a taxi; I know how crappy cab service is here in my town if you need a ride and you're not: 1) at the airport, or 2) on the Navy Base.
> 
> ...


Lolwut?


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Aw Jeez said:


> It constantly amazes me to read on these pages the words of drivers who genuinely hold our passengers in contempt.


Shitty company plus shitty pay usually breeds shitty frontline employees. Ahmm, sorry. I meant "contract partners."


----------



## Taxi818 (Jan 31, 2017)

Aw Jeez said:


> I'm not sure which Forum category this belongs, but I'll put it here.
> 
> It constantly amazes me to read on these pages the words of drivers who genuinely hold our passengers in contempt. It's like, some drivers feel that our pax are abusing us just by using our service! I struggle to understand it. For without our passeng...err, customers, we wouldn't have a job. So why the bitterness toward our riders? Is it their fault that they need to go from Point A to Point B and choose to do it with a ride-share service? I used to drive a taxi; I know how crappy cab service is here in my town if you need a ride and you're not: 1) at the airport, or 2) on the Navy Base.
> 
> ...


On this I agree. You need to realize many today have an entitled attitude. That is the answer you are seeking. I drove a taxi for a while as well. And I clear much more than in ever did in a taxi for half the hours of work. Regardless of what Uber charges or pays. I say. Don't judge the individual fare. Just the amount at end of day. Some say. Mileage on my car. So what. If you think a car is asset, think again. It's a tool. If it breaks I will get another. Save for the rainy day is my saying. Great post btw.


----------



## Ginny4ever (Jan 15, 2019)

I’m always amazed that people refer to this as “employment”. You are not employed by Uber or Lyft. You partner with them. You are technically a business owner. When you open a business there is no guarantee it will be profitable. Grant it you do not control your pricing or your cut... but most business owners work extremely long hours and take home little pay. I’m not sure how this message was lost... It confuses me that people feel they or owed anything. 
As with anything... you don’t like it do something else. How is that so hard.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Aw Jeez said:


> I'm not sure which Forum category this belongs, but I'll put it here.
> 
> It constantly amazes me to read on these pages the words of drivers who genuinely hold our passengers in contempt. It's like, some drivers feel that our pax are abusing us just by using our service! I struggle to understand it. For without our passeng...err, customers, we wouldn't have a job. So why the bitterness toward our riders? Is it their fault that they need to go from Point A to Point B and choose to do it with a ride-share service? I used to drive a taxi; I know how crappy cab service is here in my town if you need a ride and you're not: 1) at the airport, or 2) on the Navy Base.
> 
> ...


-------------------------

I get the impression that you are using the car rental program, therefore, I guarantee that you are driving more then a " couple of hours a day". 
As for complaining by others on the forum -- that is what this forum is for. A place to vent about anything that is on our minds. Being caught in a situation with no where to turn for help is frustrating. Having some where to go and talk with others and share experiences and abuse of power by " the boss " without fear of retaliation is invaluable.
As for complaining about the pax --- Less than 5% of my pax are losers - all female in their 20-30's. They have the entitled attitude. They are abused by life in some way, either spouse, job, family, etc, and aim their sadness to others, namely the ride share driver or the waitress. The other 95+% are normal humans with respect for who they are and treat others with kindness and consideration.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

EM1 said:


> I'd say there are multiple reasons. First, a good number of paxils act very entitled, are condescending, and have bad attitudes and treat you and your car disrespectfully. Second, Uber doesn't do much in the way of protecting drivers or standing behind them especially when it comes to safety issues, violent or abusive paxils, etc. Third, Uber reduces the compensation, plays games with the app and the drivers, is inconsistent,


This is the OP's answer to his question.

It took sifting through the grammar lessons, the bickering and the useless banter to find the most reasonable and most concise answer that most drivers would agree with.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

My3centsSuperbowl said:


> I always love the joke about the Princeton freshman asking an upper-classman "Do you know where the restrooms are at?". "My dear fellow, we don't end our sentences in preprositions..".. So the freshman acknowledges this and asks "Do you know where the restrooms are at a....hole........ That joke never gets old. I always wondered why grammar is spelled like that instead of "grammer".


Sir your 3cents are priceless. Most appropriate joke. Thanks


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> 1. Fictitious complaints leading to deactivation with no recourse
> 
> 2. 20 minute pings leading to $3 fairs
> 
> ...


And this is another great post that answers the OP's question!


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

Karen Stein said:


> I agree completely.
> 
> Rideshare allows you to earn a living by embracing freedom and independent initiative. Say goodbye imposed schedules, artificially imposed restrictions, and micromanagement.
> 
> ...


A successful business is one that doesn't have to keep relying on investors to keep their cash flow going. Uber has yet to show a profit.



Matt Uterak said:


> I get what you are saying.
> 
> In my case they are required by law to offer pensions for "early outs". I already live in about the same I would get from the pension. I save the rest.
> 
> ...


Karen is an obvious uber insider.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Right you are - when facts fail, insult the poster. Just keep up the libelous ad hominum attacks. Maybe some idiot will believe you.

I am nothing more than a simple driver. My opinions are mine alone. I defy anyone to prove otherwise.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> Right you are - when facts fail, insult the poster. Just keep up the libelous ad hominum attacks. Maybe some idiot will believe you.
> 
> I am nothing more than a simple driver. My opinions are mine alone. I defy anyone to prove otherwise.


Yes.
Luber is wonderful!

What other industry offers a -60% "raise" over a three year time span?

Deflation happens during a depression, not economic boom times. Luber is a robber Baron.

Deflation happens during a depression, not economic boom times. Luber is a robber Baron.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Karen Stein said:


> Is there a successful business model anywhere that says you succeed by holding your customer in contempt?


Let's address your comment about successful business model.

Uber had the worst performing IPO in history based on valuation loss.

Uber has burned through over $20 billion in last 10 years while progressively reducing rates for drivers. According to Uber's IPO filings the company has never made a penny in profits, still losses around $1 billion quarterly, growth has receded, and by its own admission has no clear path to profitability.

In other words, VC and drivers subsidized uber's growth since inception, now expects public investors and drivers to continue to subsidize future operations.

Every insider and their mother desperately trying to cash out their restricted stock, while a board member and former Chief executive resigned last Friday effective immediately. Of course he's divested of his shares already, most likely through hedge fund manipulation and whatever is left will cash out as an outsider.

Does uber sound like a viable successful business or a quasi ponzi scheme.


----------



## Joethemechanic (May 20, 2019)

Karen Stein said:


> I agree completely.
> 
> Rideshare allows you to earn a living by embracing freedom and independent initiative. Say goodbye imposed schedules, artificially imposed restrictions, and micromanagement.
> 
> ...


Company mole


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

Joethemechanic said:


> Company mole


She's like the female version of Randy Shears. I'm not sure if you were a member when he used to spout how wonderful and caring Travis K was, when he was CEO. lol


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

My3centsSuperbowl said:


> She's like the female version of Randy Shears. I'm not sure if you were a member when he used to spout how wonderful and caring Travis K was, when he was CEO. lol


How do you know its really a she and not just impersonating a woman so members are less aggressive with her. I garantee you that most female trolls are actually fake.


----------



## Joethemechanic (May 20, 2019)

Karen Stein said:


> Rideshare allows you to earn a living by embracing freedom and independent initiative. Say goodbye imposed schedules, artificially imposed restrictions, and micromanagement.


This sounds like it was taken directly from a glossy driver recruitment brochure with big photos of ethnically ambiguous women smiling while transporting senior citizens and pictures of them at home playing with their kids


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> How do you know its really a she and not just impersonating a woman so members are less aggressive with her. I garantee you that most female trolls are actually fake.


Good point. I never thought of that. But for myself it makes very little difference on the way I respond to them.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

My3centsSuperbowl said:


> Good point. I never thought of that. But for myself it makes very little difference on the way I respond to them.


Notice how they use avatars of seemingly attractive women with very well done professional pictures. Their language all sound scripted and they tend to target certain types of posts and members. Also, they evade when confronted by a logical argumens. 
Most their answers sound generic.

We're starting a tweeter campaign targeting the Justice Department demanding an investigation into collusion by uber lyft for suppression of DRIVER rates. 
Both companies comprise a DUOPOLY which are in principle supposed to compete for market share, thus recruit and keep drivers adherent to their platform. Why is it that they both concurrently reduce DRIVER rates hence both benefit by keeping cost down.
It's contradicting.


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Notice how they use avatars of seemingly attractive women with very well done professional pictures. Their language all sound scripted and they tend to target certain types of posts and members. Also, they evade when confronted by a logical argumens.
> Most their answers sound generic.
> 
> We're starting a tweeter campaign targeting the Justice Department demanding an investigation into collusion by uber lyft for suppression of DRIVER rates.
> ...


I think if they would have kept the rates per mile around $2 or around that, they might have been able to turn a profit. It was still cheaper then a traditional cab company rates. If they had been regulated (with some exceptions like NYC.) they wouldn't be able to slash the rate that brutally. Like a race to the bottom. Then all those other things like the booking fees etc. I drove for Cedar Rapids when it was $2 a mile, and stopped driving when they reduced it to 1.20. Eventually they cut again to .70cents. Similar pattern like most cities. Sad.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

My3centsSuperbowl said:


> I think if they would have kept the rates per mile around $2 or around that, they might have been able to turn a profit. It was still cheaper then a traditional cab company rates. If they had been regulated (with some exceptions like NYC.) they wouldn't be able to slash the rate that brutally. Like a race to the bottom. Then all those other things like the booking fees etc. I drove for Cedar Rapids when it was $2 a mile, and stopped driving when they reduced it to 1.20. Eventually they cut again to .70cents. Similar pattern like most cities. Sad.


Only way to profitability uber would have to drastically raise rates for riders and still keep rates for drivers low. Model not sustainable. It's flawed.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> How do you know its really a she and not just impersonating a woman so members are less aggressive with her. I garantee you that most female trolls are actually fake.


You certainly are an expert on trolls.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

There they got again! When all else fails, start prattling about the avatar and speculating about genitalia. 

I must admit I'm completely unable to understand where the anti-Uber animosity comes from. 

All I know is that I'm happier driving folks around than I've been in any others job. Every ping makes me wonder "what really neat person will I get to meet now?" 

Profits? My debts have decreased - I'm well on my way climbing out of a major hole - and my credit score is improved. Uber does that for me.

Yet, any accountant would assert I'm bleeding money. Got to love that milage allowance. Ever consider that maybe the losses posted by Uber are the result of the accounting? After all, I doubt the Uber execs live in cardboard boxes.

There's precedent for this. One name: Amazon. Look what happened there. 

Ever wonder why customers love Uber with the same passion they hate taxis? The difference is ... YOU. (Though I admit the much better business model helps!)


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I've read a lot of posts in this thread, and it mostly sums up my complete feeling of driving for U/L. There are good, bad, and ugly points to the platform.

_The good_, however is constantly being whittled away by increased pay cuts, and based on Uber's IPO summation (I'm paraphrasing here) "something something...continue to lower costs at the expense of driver satisfaction". That should be enough to alarm anyone currently on the platform. So while you may be perfectly fine with it now, it's only going to get worse on that front. Then there are the interactions. For the most part, and depending on when you're driving, the interactions are brief, and enjoyable. Then again, I've always found that brief encounters with people beats having co-workers that can be irritating, back-stabbing, and self-serving. Then there are the hours, which is probably one of the most enjoyable part of the platform. There aren't many jobs where one can wake up whenever one wants, can decide not to go in, and can just decide to take the day off. That kind of freedom is very hard to find in the "real world".

_The bad_, diminishing revenue is probably the biggest. With depreciation a big factor, the rising cost of gas, pax that don't care about your vehicle, from dragging their suitcases over your bumper to just outright disregard for your vehicle, it all can take its toll (oh yeah and the toll expenses). Then the hours of driving behind the wheel can take its toll. I had to make a concerted effort to get out and walk around from time to time. Even if it was walk around my vehicle at a gas fill-up. If you think sitting at a desk for 8 hours is bad, driving around can be just as taxing, if not more. When you add all these up, the amount of time spent compared to the revenue generated, the math just didn't add up for me (one of the reasons I'm not driving FT anymore). If you are one of the small percentage that has figured out how to eek out what you need, then congrats. I'd say if your expectations aren't set too high, you have tempered your negative interactions with the pax, then congrats.

_And_ as for_ the ugly,_ this is what I suspect many of you look like.....


----------



## Joethemechanic (May 20, 2019)

Karen Stein said:


> There they got again! When all else fails, start prattling about the avatar and speculating about genitalia.
> 
> I must admit I'm completely unable to understand where the anti-Uber animosity comes from.
> 
> ...


A google search of your avatar says you are Chelsea Handler

https://www.google.com/search?tbs=s...7iAhUxmuAKHfrFDl84ChDy0wMIeg&biw=1745&bih=881


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Joethemechanic said:


> A google search of your avatar says you are Chelsea Handler
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?tbs=s...7iAhUxmuAKHfrFDl84ChDy0wMIeg&biw=1745&bih=881


Use of someone's image without consent may be punitive. There copyright rules. 
So the Karen Stein is a fake and using someone's pic. Nice going. 
How about copy and paste for a tweet to the real person. 
I guess this forum may also have to answer for allowing it.



No Prisoners said:


> Use of someone's image without consent may be punitive. There copyright rules.
> So the Karen Stein is a fake and using someone's pic. Nice going.
> How about copy and paste for a tweet to the real person.
> I guess this forum may also have to answer for allowing it.


Somehow I think the monitors will be making changes to your avatar very soon.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Notice how they use avatars of seemingly attractive women with very well done professional pictures. Their language all sound scripted and they tend to target certain types of posts and members. Also, they evade when confronted by a logical argumens.
> Most their answers sound generic.
> 
> We're starting a tweeter campaign targeting the Justice Department demanding an investigation into collusion by uber lyft for suppression of DRIVER rates.
> ...


The 21st century equivalent of smelly obese men posting from the internet cafe in Lagos?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> The 21st century equivalent of smelly obese men posting from the internet cafe in Lagos?


Right out of the uber manual. Use deceit whenever possible regardless what rules have to be violated. This troll just committed copyright violation and placed the forum in jeopardy of the real person wants to follow through with any claims.



Joethemechanic said:


> A google search of your avatar says you are Chelsea Handler
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?tbs=s...7iAhUxmuAKHfrFDl84ChDy0wMIeg&biw=1745&bih=881


For some sick sarcastic humor, just saw this headline on a news feed and an image of uber trolls infestation popped up.

"Smuggler hid 5,000 live, blood-sucking leeches in his carry-on, Canadian officials say"


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Gee, another Sherlock has identified the avatar - something I've been open about since the day I joined.

I suppose we're supposed another poster really is .... Darth Vader? ... Alfred E. Neumann? ... Clint Eastwood? Or that these others got permission? Yeah, right. At least I included the copyright notice. (Believe me, it's no challenge to Photoshop that watermark away).

Just unhappy folks whining because not everyone shares their misery.​


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Louie De Palma


Karen Stein said:


> Gee, another Sherlock has identified the avatar - something I've been open about since the day I joined.
> 
> I suppose we're supposed another poster really is .... Darth Vader? ... Alfred E. Neumann? ... Clint Eastwood? Or that these others got permission? Yeah, right. At least I included the copyright notice. (Believe me, it's no challenge to Photoshop that watermark away).
> 
> Just unhappy folks whining because not everyone shares their misery.​


Louie De Palma from Taxi more appropriate.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Dear trolls just uber stock lost another $100 million in valuation today. Just keeping you up to date. Keep up the good work.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Dear trolls just uber stock lost another $100 million in valuation today. Just keeping you up to date. Keep up the good work.


You know what this means right? Uber is going to start charging ants for cleanup fees.



> Earnings
> $347.64
> Trip Earnings
> $106.56
> ...


----------



## Joethemechanic (May 20, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Louie De Palma
> 
> Louie De Palma from Taxi more appropriate.


I was thinking this


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Use of someone's image without consent may be punitive. There copyright rules.
> So the Karen Stein is a fake and using someone's pic. Nice going.
> How about copy and paste for a tweet to the real person.
> I guess this forum may also have to answer for allowing it.
> ...


The "pee tape girl"???
Gross!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Jake Air said:


> Yea, I know. I know.
> The only reason I weighed in was someone made a similar comment when I posted a topic that's been discussed here before.
> But hey.... it's a free country. You write what you want. I just doubt you'd appreciate it if someone wrote a sarcastic comment implying that you're a nincompoop for not utilizing the search function. What's the BFD?
> 
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Says nobody wants a lecture; gives a lecture. And then gives an encore.

?‍♂


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Hey trolls did you check uber's stock price. Nice performance down another $300 million in valuation,trading below $40 support by underwriters. 
Seems like insiders licking their wounds today. Very quiet here!!


----------



## jhearcht (Feb 16, 2018)

Matt Uterak said:


> I wouldn't say pizza delivery is "dead end". A job where one can make $30,000-40,000 per year with few skills is a perfectly fine life choice.


By "dead end" I meant that the job has no career path, except for the few who go on to become managers. Those managers may make $30K to $40K, but drivers would typically max out around $5K to $10K in my area, with $7.25 minimum wage, and tips doubling the base pay. Also, the gross income has to cover car & insurance expenses. So, many drivers qualify for government assistance of some kind.

Most of the drivers I worked with were of normal IQ, and some even had advanced college degrees, and a few had previously owned small businesses. The most common reason for being stuck in "dead end" jobs was a result of jail time or probation for drug crimes. For women, the reason for the _pizza ceiling_ was typically being a single mother.

I agree that such people are being pushed out of the job market by automation. Pizza delivery by drones is expected to begin in the near future. Futurists have been studying the "social disorder" problem of automation unemployment for years, but have found no good solution. Unfortunately, without a viable economic quick-fix, the only alternative might be a violent revolution of the masses against the 2% at the top. Do you have any ideas for novel occupations for 20 - 30% of the population, that can't be done better & cheaper by machines? Ubiquitous post-apocalyptic movies explore various schemes for re-construction of imploded society. The most common occupation seems to be banditry, where the strong prey upon the weak. The rest of us will be looking for a reluctant hero. :coolio:

UBER is an example of a new technological job opportunity. But those gigs are scheduled to go away as soon as driver-less cars become feasible. What will be the next techno-innovation to explode the job market?


----------



## Joethemechanic (May 20, 2019)

jhearcht said:


> Pizza delivery by drones is expected to begin in the near future.


I don't want my pizza delivered by a drone. I want my pizza delivered by a young guy with some kind of anti-social disorder. I like young people with anti-social problems. It gives me hope for the future


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Hey trolls did you check uber's stock price. Nice performance down another $300 million in valuation,trading below $40 support by underwriters.
> Seems like insiders licking their wounds today. Very quiet here!!


Sorry trolls made a mistake. Uber didn't drop $300million in valuation today. IT LOST $2.5 BILLION. 
My bad, don't know what I was thinking. Uber has 1.68 billion shares. 
So please accept my apologies.


----------



## jhearcht (Feb 16, 2018)

jhearcht said:


> They are venting their frustrations with the capitalist system in a manner similar to 19th century textile workers, who destroyed the machines that were taking their jobs.


I just saw a video movie that indirectly addresses the animosity of rideshare drivers. Cosmopolis stars Robert Pattinson as a young finance industry billionaire riding around NYC in his stretch limousine. This not a Marvel comic book movie, but a psychological and philosophical commentary (a think piece) on the current frustrations of both the haves and the have-nots. David Cronenberg is the director, if that gives you an indication of the cold, dry style. Even the sex is cold and perfunctory.

During his aimless last ride, the suddenly penniless finance exec, isolated in his stretch cocoon, is surrounded by rioting in the streets by people angered by the wealth disparity of the modern feudal economy. They take out their resentment of the ivory tower capitalists by assaulting & spray-painting the limo, as it slowly drives along in the traffic jam, unfazed by their antipathy. There are several scenes that actually discuss the plight of taxi and limo drivers. You won't learn any solution to the economic imbalance. But some might enjoy the sardonic wordplay of both the apathetic rich and the pathetic poor.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

jhearcht said:


> I just saw a video movie that indirectly addresses the animosity of rideshare drivers. Cosmopolis stars Robert Pattinson as a young finance industry billionaire riding around NYC in his stretch limousine. This not a Marvel comic book movie, but a psychological and philosophical commentary (a think piece) on the current frustrations of both the haves and the have-nots. David Cronenberg is the director, if that gives you an indication of the cold, dry style. Even the sex is cold and perfunctory.
> 
> During his aimless last ride, the suddenly penniless finance exec, isolated in his stretch cocoon, is surrounded by rioting in the streets by people angered by the wealth disparity of the modern feudal economy. They take out their resentment of the ivory tower capitalists by assaulting & spray-painting the limo, as it slowly drives along in the traffic jam, unfazed by their antipathy. There are several scenes that actually discuss the plight of taxi and limo drivers. You won't learn any solution to the economic imbalance. But some might enjoy the sardonic wordplay of both the apathetic rich and the pathetic poor.


Yellow Vests type of demonstrations, probably more violent will inevitably be prevalent throughout the US by 2030.
Whomever wins next presidential election, the losing side won't accept the results. If Trump wins there will be violent protests. If Dem wins, no violence but it will be contested.
By 2022 we'll have a very hard landing of the economy which will last into next decade. 
Unfortunately this is inevitable.


----------



## Joethemechanic (May 20, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> If Dem wins, no violence but it will be contested.
> .


*"In the souls of the people The Grapes of Wrath are filling and growing heavy, growing heavy for the vintage"*


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Whynotsteve said:


> People that have the skills to make $40 an hour are doing whatever makes them $40 an hour.
> 
> If you could make that you would be doing it and not complaInning on a forum.
> 
> ...


I left the $40/ hr job. Have turned down $75/hr. And I'm recommending everyone else do the same. 
Self employed people are supposed to be able to set their own price. Uber drivers are employees.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

What's really funny is that just 2 weeks ago when I was brand spankin' new I joined this forum and thought Uber/Lyft were wonderful and I didn't understand all the complaining. Now I'm just as cynical as ya'll ?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Aw Jeez said:


> I'm not sure which Forum category this belongs, but I'll put it here.
> 
> It constantly amazes me to read on these pages the words of drivers who genuinely hold our passengers in contempt. It's like, some drivers feel that our pax are abusing us just by using our service! I struggle to understand it. For without our passeng...err, customers, we wouldn't have a job. So why the bitterness toward our riders? Is it their fault that they need to go from Point A to Point B and choose to do it with a ride-share service? I used to drive a taxi; I know how crappy cab service is here in my town if you need a ride and you're not: 1) at the airport, or 2) on the Navy Base.
> 
> ...


The same reason taxis have barriers up, and 711s have security cameras.

I want to be honest with you brosif.

The new "running on your cab fare" is scamming Uber support for a free ride.

As far as our animosity to the company?

UberX pay per mile in my market is less than half of what it used to be, combined with "new surge" and driver over saturation...

I'm making far better money driving a cab....
(Occasionally I get Ubertaxi pings)


----------



## LandSurfingPro (Jan 24, 2017)

CarpeNoctem said:


> As has been said, this would be a good job if it weren't for the customers.
> 
> I think some drivers are just nearing burn-out and are 'trapped' in the job.


Trapped is a mindset and not financial. I dumped my 20 yr job 2 1/2 yrs ago to drive Uber - Lyft full time because I figured out how to make at least a grand or so a week driving from 530am to about noon 6 days a week and I figured I'd use the freed up afternoons to build myself a business over the Internet to allow me to eventually ditch Rideshare driving, get a nice new RV and adventure travel full time while still getting paid. I'm well on my way... If any of you want the same thing I'm open to mentoring a couple of you on the side. 
Google search: LandSurfingPro - you'll find me.


----------



## Fuges (Apr 10, 2019)

Aw Jeez said:


> I'm not sure which Forum category this belongs, but I'll put it here.
> 
> It constantly amazes me to read on these pages the words of drivers who genuinely hold our passengers in contempt. It's like, some drivers feel that our pax are abusing us just by using our service! I struggle to understand it. For without our passeng...err, customers, we wouldn't have a job. So why the bitterness toward our riders? Is it their fault that they need to go from Point A to Point B and choose to do it with a ride-share service? I used to drive a taxi; I know how crappy cab service is here in my town if you need a ride and you're not: 1) at the airport, or 2) on the Navy Base.
> 
> ...


You take the words out of my mouth. I don't get it. There are just so many angry people out there who think everyone is out to get them and too many of them drive rideshare.

Just keep driving just keep driving...



peteyvavs said:


> The reason for the animosity towards passengers is because they think that we're their personal servants. This started with Kalanick with not tipping, giving amenities and other requirements all for an extremely low rate. Passengers then try to get free rides with false accusations and U/L deactivate drivers without any evidence as to the validity of the complaints.
> Many drivers came to work for a living, all they received is abuse from the company and passengers. U/L created a false expectation that we're to provide services that are unrealistic.


Uhh... We are their personal servants. It's the job.


----------



## Juju Bay Area (May 10, 2019)

Uber does this by design. They put us in a position to be an adversary with our passengers. Passengers believe we do things to get over on them and drivers think the same thing. I use it as a teachable moment to educate my passengers. Uber has put us at odds with our passengers from the inception by taking away industry standards such as tipping. Passengers were under the assumption that we were paid so handsomely that they did not need to tip us. The assumptions have grown from there. Most passengers don't know how we are paid on most rides especially Xpresspool & pool. They do not know that we have no heads up when Uber decides to offer services and discounts simply to cause us to do more work for less pay. Again, I use their ride in my car as a teachable moment. In the Bay area we have Uber employees who create these algorithms that have no idea how it plays out in real life. They too have an us against them mentality. They too get educated. I was told by an employee about Xpress Pool a few weeks before it came out. I told him what an epic fail it would be and how it was not to the advantage of drivers. Uber is well aware of their decisions and the negative impact on us and they simply don't care, again, by design. The passengers are not our adversaries. Any entitlements they have Uber empowered them. We need to redirect our frustration where it belongs, not at each other and not at our passengers but at Uber.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> What's really funny is that just 2 weeks ago when I was brand spankin' new I joined this forum and thought Uber/Lyft were wonderful and I didn't understand all the complaining. Now I'm just as cynical as ya'll ?


I was the same way once. I think most of us were. This is why I always tell the "New Members" calling us whiners to come back and check in again in about six months (if they even last that long).


----------



## Fuges (Apr 10, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> I left the $40/ hr job. Have turned down $75/hr. And I'm recommending everyone else do the same.
> Self employed people are supposed to be able to set their own price. Uber drivers are employees.


You do set your own price by accepting a ride and choosing to keep driving. Stop driving if you don't like the terms. Noone is forcing you to drive.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Fuges said:


> You do set your own price by accepting a ride and choosing to keep driving. Stop driving if you don't like the terms. Noone is forcing you to drive.


...and nobody is forcing you to come here and read this forum or the replies. And there is no law which says that anyone must listen to your advice. So I suppose we are all even, no?


----------



## Juju Bay Area (May 10, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> People who Uber as a living have made some pretty crappy decisions. Would rather live in a car than seek shelter for free, or accept assistance, etc.
> 
> Pride is one thing, but stupid economic decisions is another. Some people simply suck at life. And have little to no motivation to improve, because making changes for the better IS HARD. Why do hard things when they can Uber, sleep in a car and post online with free wifi from the local fast food joint?
> 
> ...


You are part of the problem. When I began working full time I was making approx $3/K per week. I can guarantee you I have never slept in my car. I currently make $2/K/ week, again, have never slept in a car. Every driver has a reason for doing what they are doing. Regardless of what you feel about it they are working and making an honest living. According to your logic you are simply a part time poor slob.


----------



## re2fla (May 15, 2019)

I like my passengers very much, it's the companyies that suck. Every day I seem to drive a little further for the $3.19 than I did the day before. So we all fell for the Uber and Lyft shpeel about how they pay drivers 80% and keep 20%, Uber and Lyft are the only companies I've ever worked for who pay you less the longer you work for them. I've watched the cost of passengers fares go up and up, while I'm getting paid less and less, I know what they charge the pax and I know what they pay me, drivers actually get about a little less than 50%, you can verify this by using the passenger app or just ask the passenger, they're happy to complain about the fare increases. I used to make about $1 a mile but it's now about $0.70, so instead of making $100 a day I make $70, unless you count gas which is about $15 a day, so that's $55 for 5 hours of driving a lot of miles, a lot of wear and tear on my vehicle. And as an independent contractor with no health insurance you're paying about 23% in taxes, the mileage deductions are the only thing that saves us at tax time. And even with that Uber and Lyft are no help to us, they only keep track of the miles you drive after you clicked the accept button, you can actually claim all the miles you drive each day while you are doing the rideshare, pax or no pax, driving back from airport empty etc.. (get a mileage tracking app like StrideTax). A Target pax told me the other day they are going to increase starting pay to $15 per hour later this year, that would actually be a better deal. Also, was at my doctors the other day ($100 co-pay) and I told him I can't afford Obamacare for $350 a month ($6K deductable) and I live in fear that I'll have to go to the ER and leave with a $40K bill and I'll have to declare bankruptcy, so he said: _"If it happens, don't worry about it, do not declare bankruptcy, the hospital passes the bill along to a collection company and writes it off, as long as you pay the collection company $25 a month they can never touch you, they can't take your house and it doesn't affect your credit"_. That advice gave me some relief but wow, that's what doctors are telling patients now, in this way as Americans we really do have free health care. And to the original poster of this thread ("Mr. Poppins"), dude... (sigh), there's this thing called blogs, it's kind of a place where some people go to vent after a tough day of working hard but still being broke, we vent with other humans who can relate and feel our pain, you may also want to stay away from print media, 24 hour cable news, and the internet entirely... just sayin... And just remember "a spoon full of sugar helps the medicine go down"..., so have a Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious day!!!


----------



## Fuges (Apr 10, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> ...and nobody is forcing you to come here and read this forum or the replies. And there is no law which says that anyone must listen to your advice. So I suppose we are all even, no?


This might be the dumbest response ever on the Internet. It also explains your animosity - go be angry at life


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Fuges said:


> This might be the dumbest response ever on the Internet. It also explains your animosity - go be angry at life


I'm not angry though I will be putting you on ignore. Have a good one dude!


----------



## Fuges (Apr 10, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> I'm not angry though I will be putting you on ignore. Have a good one dude!


Promise? Totally no loss


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Fuges said:


> You do set your own price by accepting a ride and choosing to keep driving. Stop driving if you don't like the terms. Noone is forcing you to drive.


EBay lets you set your own price. Uber does not. That's a simple fact. Just because I choose to keep driving, doesn't mean I give up my right to free speech. I'm going to keep posting here on UP. No one is forcing you to read it.


----------



## Larrybaty (Jun 2, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> This job is perfect for older people, when I say old I mean anyone over 55 and is a dream job for anyone in 60s..usually anyone that is passed any true career ladder is always questioning why people think this job sucks, and truth is, most that ask this are either sitting on a nest egg or sucked so bad in their professional life they just gave up and drive and all they need is Netflix and a roof.
> 
> It is an absolute travesty to see anyone with youth doing this for anything other than fun money, and since the gig economy is still new, people get wrapped into thinking this is somewhat "good".
> 
> Fact is, it is terrible, it is literally an app that has full hands off while the driver fronts all expense and offers no benefits. I feel anyone that has actually worked in a career and an elder should be ashamed at defending rideshare as a source of main income, or even as a part time job. The good news is as the older generation moves on, we are learning that this tactic does not work and eventually we will have universal basic income to make up for the inconsistent gap in how things should be. Example to match: CEO wages vs min wage should be at min 22hr, try telling that to anyone that has no idea how far 14hr(if lucky) goes in 2019 that is over 55.


This is why new rideshare companies are coming out with different ways to earn. 
Comparing CEO wages to minimum wages is a socialist way of things. If you want to get closer to the CEO wage then work hard to start your own business.



Nobo said:


> I heard before they went public they pleaded with the original stock holders to not sell right away . (from a guy who knows a guy)


This is how rumors and lies get started.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Larrybaty said:


> This is why new rideshare companies are coming out with different ways to earn.
> Comparing CEO wages to minimum wages is a socialist way of things. If you want to get closer to the CEO wage then work hard to start your own business.
> 
> 
> This is how rumors and lies get started.


Used to be saying what you did made sense now it is billionaires and people working two jobs to make rent...it's not as cookie cutter as it was, and to blanket it in a term as socialism or communism is asinine for 2019.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

jhearcht said:


> I suspect that it's not really the passengers that are held in contempt, but the drivers who feel self-contempt for their menial role as a servant to "superior" people who have real jobs. In psychology, that's called "projection".
> 
> Self-loathing people sometimes engage in self-defeating behaviors, such as trying to sabotage the source of their minimal financial livelihood -- killing the goose that lays their sh*tty eggs.
> 
> ...


I like projecting. It makes me feel all warm inside. Just like a Care Bear.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Larrybaty said:


> This is why new rideshare companies are coming out with different ways to earn.
> Comparing CEO wages to minimum wages is a socialist way of things. If you want to get closer to the CEO wage then work hard to start your own business.
> 
> 
> This is how rumors and lies get started.


New member finally makes a statement taking this thread to higher level. I'll let this ride for a while before I address your comments. But for now I'll leave you with this thought. I don't have any problems with CEO compensation, in fact I'm an advocate of not only multi million packages but inclusion of parachute clause. 
I'll wait for this conversation to evolve, then I will opine.


----------



## Cape67 (May 17, 2016)

The problem here is that you are referring to tnc gigs as "jobs." Tnc contracting was never meant to be, in the past or present, a job. It just wasnt. Everyone pretty much knows that the average cost of driving a car is about 25 cents a mile. There are plenty of posts on the net from certified mechanics to validate this insurmountable reality. It is what it is.

Realistically, considering the fact that you are the one carrying the cost of operating the car, insurance, repair, depreciation, gas, oil and cleaning all in, not being able to negotiate the financial terms of what you feel your ride is really worth makes you no more of a contractor than a wal mart greeter (who at least gets some form of health care)

A rider will pay the same whether you have a 2020 Soul GT or a 2010 Soul whose struts are shot to hell. 

And thats okay, because its only a matter of time when something new will come around and uber will become the myspace of rideshare. Maybe not tomorrow, or next year, but it will come. Just wait.

In the end, uber was never meant to be a job. But too many tried to turn uber into something it isn't, uber understood this paradigm shift and drove their flagship service into the abyssmal cancer that it is today.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Fuges said:


> You do set your own price by accepting a ride and choosing to keep driving. Stop driving if you don't like the terms. Noone is forcing you to drive.


Who the foch is "noone"?


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Such a diverse set of views and opinions, and characters spanning the sentient to the semi literate. All brought together by Uber and rideshare. Makes me think we need rideshare in more places where people are divided


----------



## TheHunter (Sep 19, 2017)

Aw Jeez said:


> I'm not sure which Forum category this belongs, but I'll put it here.
> 
> It constantly amazes me to read on these pages the words of drivers who genuinely hold our passengers in contempt. It's like, some drivers feel that our pax are abusing us just by using our service! I struggle to understand it. For without our passeng...err, customers, we wouldn't have a job. So why the bitterness toward our riders? Is it their fault that they need to go from Point A to Point B and choose to do it with a ride-share service? I used to drive a taxi; I know how crappy cab service is here in my town if you need a ride and you're not: 1) at the airport, or 2) on the Navy Base.
> 
> ...


This is the classic Bell Curve statistics. 10% are elated and overjoyed with the pax experience, 80% do what is expected and 10% fall under the category of you post. Some will complain in good times and bad.


----------



## paddy-O58 (Apr 22, 2019)

I like the pax. 
99% of them either chat about interesting things or sit there quietly. They make the job more entertaining, otherwise I'd just being sitting in traffic all day by myself. I like seeing what kind of houses they have, what they're wearing, where they're going. Each ones like a short story. I've had a few, ughs, but usually it's only for 10-15 minutes and then they're gone from my life forever. 
And yes this is not a career. It's something to do while you're looking for a job. It slows the burn a little, that's all.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

I started driving for Uber in Oct 2016. My biggest mistake was to use dealership financing when I needed to purchase another car... Other than that (and obviously it was not Uber's fault) I have very few complaints. I think my biggest beef is with customers who call for an Uber, and when I show up and there does not seem to be anyone around, I call the customer. If the customer is not receiving calls then I cancel the ride. It irritates me that the sons of b. then contact Uber and complain and the lousy $3.75 penalty fee is taken away from me.
I'm looking at the Uber app right now. Since Oct 2016 I have driven 4,439 rides for Uber customers. A dozen or so jack-asses is a small drop in the bucket. 
My rating is not the best... just 4.80. I used to be nervous and talked too damn much. Now I tend to politely greet the rider and turn on the radio (usually the Tom Petty station on Sirius XM.) I ask them to tell me if the temp setting is too cold or too warm... and that's about it. However if the rider wants to talk I'm happy to oblige, while being careful to be non-controversial.

Given that I retired from Real Estate back in 2011, and that I have no cartilage left in either knee, driving for Uber is OK. I know that I will not be getting rich, but I can pay my bills on time....


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> If both companies magically turned over a new leaf with huge pay increases and much better treatment, posters' moods would improve 180 degrees.


Not even that far...

Back to the 80/20 and 75/25 split. Make surge an honest negotiation between drivers and pax, like it used to be. Make DF actually work, and maybe instead of 2/day, make it 14/week, to be used at the driver's discretion. Hell, even 10/week could work better, and it would be fewer.

Put a limit on how many riders can be in a Pool chain. Maybe three trips included, like Lyft, and bring back the $0.65 for the 2nd and 3rd pick-up. Better still, make it an even dollar and Uber can say they're keeping $0.20/$0.25 of it.

I think this is very doable. Uber submits official documentation to the federal and state governments claiming that they are charging us for services rendered. That drivers are actually the Uber customers, and that the pax are the drivers customers.

If that is true, and it must be because I don't think Dara wants to go to jail for all those hundreds of thousands of counts of perjury on tax documents and all the rest associated with now being a publicly-traded company, then FTC regulations would demand that drivers know, before agreeing to "purchase" this service for any given ride. Either a flat rate, or how it will be calculated. You know, like they used to do.

Stop thinking like an employee. Stop thinking like a subcontractor working for a GC. Start thinking and ACTING like the customer Uber swears under penalty of jail time that you are. Demand your right to know the service fee attached, or the method used for its calculation BEFORE accepting trips, and report any refusal of this information to the FTC.

Watch how fast they change things, now that they're publicly traded.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

lowcountry dan said:


> If you don't like it, start your own business.


THATS THE KEY !

If you like to drive, and are angry with fuber/gryft for slashing drivers pay, then...
Don't get mad, get even and then some.

If you want to know what I'm saying, just go look at some of my posts about this.
You really don't need these apps to get riders, I've gone from getting 100% of my riders from the app
to getting less than 10% from the app. All these apps do is get you connected with someone needing a ride, the novelty of using the apps
is wearing off. Taxis and car services are increasing again, I turn down several calls daily now as I'm busy enough.

There are plenty of regular, normal working people looking for transportation. Even the local taxi companies have an app and are signing up drivers, even taking on " Affiliated " drivers in privately owned cars.

The key is to use these apps to your advantage, and don't be used by these apps for theirs.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

kcdrvr15 said:


> THATS THE KEY !
> 
> If you like to drive, and are angry with fuber/gryft for slashing drivers pay, then...
> Don't get mad, get even and then some.
> ...


You're a perfect Example of what needs to be done.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Cape67 said:


> The problem here is that you are referring to tnc gigs as "jobs." Tnc contracting was never meant to be, in the past or present, a job. It just wasnt. Everyone pretty much knows that the average cost of driving a car is about 25 cents a mile. There are plenty of posts on the net from certified mechanics to validate this insurmountable reality. It is what it is.
> 
> Realistically, considering the fact that you are the one carrying the cost of operating the car, insurance, repair, depreciation, gas, oil and cleaning all in, not being able to negotiate the financial terms of what you feel your ride is really worth makes you no more of a contractor than a wal mart greeter (who at least gets some form of health care)
> 
> ...


So, Uber pushed Santander loans, leases,and other rip-offs to get part-time and hobbyist drivers to work in their spare time? Yeah OK.


----------



## Dhr94080 (Apr 30, 2017)

Well, I learned a couple of things during my CDL traing. And no, I do not drive for Uber anymore! I gave my 4yrs, and have moved on! Uber and many NON regulated or illegal companies in the transportation industry will tell you that the "CUSTOMER" is always RIGHT! Most legal companies in this industry would tell you differently!

The customer is not always right. If you take 100% and divide it by the percent of honest and legitimate complaints, you would have 2% of those that have a legitimate complaint! Those other 98% gives the 2% a bad brand. When you take the price of a fare and dump it to a ridiculously low price, people start to demand! People start to nitpick, people do not respect, people start to feel owed. The list goes on. And when your earning slave wages on top of dealing with Ubers customers the job itself becomes a joke!

Uber does not support its drivers. They give prapaganda speeches to make you feel loved and supported but in the end, your just another number and will always side with the customer! It is you car. Your car payments. Your tickets. Your fuel. Your phone. Your insurance and insurance bill. Not theirs! Your home, food, clothing, electric, gas, The essentials to living, all comes from Uber! Uber does not pay those necessities! I know, I drove for them! Ended in bankruptcy and unable to keep everything I owned that I had worked hard for!

So with all of this combined, customers actually do not feed me a paycheck because it has to filter through Uber. And once Uber buchers it, that is where the paycheck comes from. If the check is not enough to cover my expenses, then why work for them? Why deal with with slave wages and ungrateful passengers?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> New member finally makes a statement taking this thread to higher level. I'll let this ride for a while before I address your comments. But for now I'll leave you with this thought. I don't have any problems with CEO compensation, in fact I'm an advocate of not only multi million packages but inclusion of parachute clause.
> I'll wait for this conversation to evolve, then I will opine.


I have to disagree with you. I think CEO compensation is unjustified, and there needs to be a maximum limit on wages. What are you waiting for the conversation to evolve into?


----------



## yulongan (Apr 3, 2019)

I have found a full time job, just driving 20 Hours/ Week. to pay GAS and Maintain ..


----------



## Stewgera70 (May 13, 2019)

Aw Jeez said:


> I'm not sure which Forum category this belongs, but I'll put it here.
> 
> It constantly amazes me to read on these pages the words of drivers who genuinely hold our passengers in contempt. It's like, some drivers feel that our pax are abusing us just by using our service! I struggle to understand it. For without our passeng...err, customers, we wouldn't have a job. So why the bitterness toward our riders? Is it their fault that they need to go from Point A to Point B and choose to do it with a ride-share service? I used to drive a taxi; I know how crappy cab service is here in my town if you need a ride and you're not: 1) at the airport, or 2) on the Navy Base.
> 
> ...


I have nothing against the passengers. They pay what they have to pay. But they have no idea what little the driver gets in the deal.. It's pathetic. I did 8 trips the other day. Hit 20 dollars only because of a 3 dollar tip.


----------

